# Good guy has bad accident, and needs your help



## spike60 (Sep 11, 2008)

A customer of ours recently had a pretty horrible accident while working on his log splitter. (Timberwolf with the large Honda.) The splitter wouldn't start, and he was trying to diagnose the problem. He did what many of us have done a hundred times: laid the spark plug on the cylinder and checked for spark. The problem with the splitter was that it was flooded, and when he pulled the rope he sprayed himself with gas which was ignited by the spark plug. Burned himself pretty bad and had to be choppered out. Spent a couple of weeks in the burn center, got some skin graphs. He's out and is going to be OK. He's tough and anxious to get back to work, but he needs to take it easy for a while. He is definitely a hard worker doing logging/clearing/tree service/firewood. Has a family of two young boys and a nice wife. 

What he doesn't have is medical insurance. You can imagine what his medical bills for this mess are going to be, and how long he will be paying for this mishap. Our town is doing a benefit fund raiser next month with a couple of bands and such, but we would like to do something additional ourselves. So, I am going to donate a Husky 372 to be raffled off, and I figure some of you guys will want to join in.

Here's how it will be set up: The tickets will cost $10 each and there will only be 200 tickets, so the odds are pretty decent. We will have the drawing at our GTG on October 11. (He'll probably be there too) The tickets will be printed with the more popular 372, but the winner can opt for the Jonny 2171 if he'd prefer the Red. 

Checks should be made out to his wife: Lisa Ryan.

They should be mailed to my store: Ashokan Turf & Timber
PO Box 237
Shokan, NY 12481

I'll fill out your name and address and send you back the stub. Please also include your username here on the site. 

Other particulars I can think of. If a member wins and I have to ship the saw, I will cover the shipping but it will be PHO since the bar won't fit in the box anyway. To keep it simple, I think it ought to be US residents only, but thanks to any of you other members around the world who would consider helping. 

Also, I will post in this thread as soon as we sell the 200th ticket, but there is the possibility that some checks could still be in transit. If that happens I will void the check and return it to you, unless you would like to leave it in the pot. 

That's all of the details I can think of now, but I hope some of you guys can help this family out. Who's in?


----------



## joatmon (Sep 11, 2008)

Spike,

I'm in!

You're a good man.

Joat


----------



## husky455rancher (Sep 11, 2008)

nice idea man! im in for that aswell.


----------



## country boy (Sep 11, 2008)

Put me on the list also check will be in the mail this week. Great idea !


----------



## 16:1mix (Sep 11, 2008)

Good for you guys, helping out this need!
 


By the way, I've done the same trick with the spark plug and the flooded engine. I got quite the surprise and some short whiskers but nothing serious and no trip to the hospital.


----------



## iowawoodcutter (Sep 11, 2008)

yep, my check will be in the mail soon...


----------



## J.Walker (Sep 11, 2008)

*Helping Hand*

I'm in.
Getting a check in the mail now.
Nice of you to do all this Spike. Way to Go!


----------



## excess650 (Sep 11, 2008)

check's in the mail:hmm3grin2orange: 

hmmmm aren't there a couple of other lines that go with that:monkey:


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Sep 11, 2008)

I could always use another saw and a good dose of positive karma. Check is in the mail in the morning.


----------



## B-Edwards (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm in!!!! And i think I'll challenge a few more here to do the same.


----------



## leeha (Sep 11, 2008)

Check is in the mail.


Hope he is doing well.

Regards Lee


----------



## custom8726 (Sep 11, 2008)

spike60 said:


> A customer of ours recently had a pretty horrible accident while working on his log splitter. (Timberwolf with the large Honda.) The splitter wouldn't start, and he was trying to diagnose the problem. He did what many of us have done a hundred times: laid the spark plug on the cylinder and checked for spark. The problem with the splitter was that it was flooded, and when he pulled the rope he sprayed himself with gas which was ignited by the spark plug. Burned himself pretty bad and had to be choppered out. Spent a couple of weeks in the burn center, got some skin graphs. He's out and is going to be OK. He's tough and anxious to get back to work, but he needs to take it easy for a while. He is definitely a hard worker doing logging/clearing/tree service/firewood. Has a family of two young boys and a nice wife.
> 
> What he doesn't have is medical insurance. You can imagine what his medical bills for this mess are going to be, and how long he will be paying for this mishap. Our town is doing a benefit fund raiser next month with a couple of bands and such, but we would like to do something additional ourselves. So, I am going to donate a Husky 372 to be raffled off, and I figure some of you guys will want to join in.
> 
> ...



Im in, I did not know who you were untill I seen the name of your store. Well I still don't really know but I did buy a 372xp from you guys abought 5 years ago when I was working in woodstock, Its still running strong. I will have my wife get a check out tommorow.


----------



## COLD_IRON (Sep 11, 2008)

1 ticket per person I take it?


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 11, 2008)

Count me in.


----------



## husky362 (Sep 11, 2008)

*a good deed for the day*

im in check will be in the mail


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Sep 11, 2008)

Heck yeah I'm in - more for the help than the saw.

Thanks Spike, you really RULE!!

.


----------



## spike60 (Sep 11, 2008)

COLD_IRON said:


> 1 ticket per person I take it?



No, you can do as many as you want.

BTW you guys are awesome to help out like this, but I'm not really surprised. Lot's of quality people on this site!


----------



## heimannm (Sep 11, 2008)

*Check will go out tomorrow*

What a great way to help someone in need.

Mark


----------



## Former Saw Builder (Sep 11, 2008)

*check in the mail*

Spike

I'm in, and I wish him a fast recovery and I hope all goes well for his family.

Eric Ritchey


----------



## Brimmstone (Sep 11, 2008)

Check will be in the mail tomorrow morning.


----------



## computeruser (Sep 11, 2008)

Just got back from putting a check for 10 tickets in the mail!

This kinda stuff could have happened to any of us. Best wishes for a speedy and successful recovery.


----------



## secureland (Sep 11, 2008)

Good act. Going out AM

No void requested in the event of excess participants!


----------



## jra1100 (Sep 11, 2008)

*I'm In*

This is a great thing that you do. Talk about a good dealer!!! If for some reason the check doesn't make the 200 just keep it, it's for a good cause. I have never run a 372, but would like to. Or perhaps if I win you can keep it and do it all over again. JR


----------



## Scandy14 (Sep 11, 2008)

Spike, count me in. My check will be in the mail tomorrow morning. My prayers to this gentleman and his family, and to you for what you are doing.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm down for 2.


----------



## ASD (Sep 11, 2008)

Check Going Out 9/12


----------



## justtools (Sep 11, 2008)

*Check is in the mail*

Hurray for you Spike, It is good people like the ones on AS That keep me sane. I will send a check in the Morning, God Bless him and his family.


----------



## 166 (Sep 11, 2008)

I send a check down to you tomorrow. Sounds like the splitter was towed with the gas valve on and flooded the crankcase? I'll pass this on to Timberwolf as well.

That 2171 will look nice next to the 2153.


----------



## Madsaw (Sep 12, 2008)

I will be sending a check for 2 in the morn
Bob


----------



## spacemule (Sep 12, 2008)

Wow, talk about bad luck!


----------



## pbtree (Sep 12, 2008)

Check will be mailed out tomorrow AM!!!!!!!


----------



## MR4WD (Sep 12, 2008)

Is there a possibility I (canadian) can help/join in on the raffle?

Thanks,
Chad.


----------



## belgian (Sep 12, 2008)

This belgian member would like to support too, regardless of the ticket number . Is there any way I can paypal a ticket ? Check is impossible for me though.

Hope he recovers well, and fast. Never realized the amount of danger involved in that little trick.


----------



## WSJchester (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm in, check's in the mail today. But I bet you're going to run out of tickets in a hurry. -Scott Jones


----------



## toddstreeservic (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm in. check on its way.


----------



## mga (Sep 12, 2008)

you should set up something to accept pay-pal!!


----------



## taplinhill (Sep 12, 2008)

There are some pretty good guys down there in NY.

 for Spike and the gang


----------



## spacemule (Sep 12, 2008)

I knew a guy who would always put a rag over the plug hole when cranking engines with the plug out. I can see why now.


----------



## stipes (Sep 12, 2008)

*Just sent mine off!!!*

If you go over before it gets there please let her keep it...Hope your friend gets ok,,and thats a painfull thing to go tru..I rather get cut,,beat up but not burned....Pretty cool of you to do that for him,,and his family...


----------



## PB (Sep 12, 2008)

Put me down for 3 tickets. Check will be in the mail tomorrow morning. 

I hope all turns out okay for the guy.


----------



## davido30093 (Sep 12, 2008)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery. I will put a check in the mail today.


----------



## darren_nh (Sep 12, 2008)

Put me down for 2. Check is in the mail.


----------



## Edge & Engine (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm putting a check in the mail. If it's over the 200th ticket it doesn't matter.


----------



## porky616 (Sep 12, 2008)

yeah paypal or something along those lines would be good, not fussed about the ticket but would like to help out


----------



## PB (Sep 12, 2008)

Check will be going out today. 

If it is too late, just add it to the fund.


----------



## ms310 (Sep 12, 2008)

Count me in for at least one, times are tough for me but, not as tough as it is going to be for his family! I will get the check in the mail today or tomarrow, as others have said, keep the money, they will need it. I know when my son was airlifted back in 95 it was a $14,000 ride to go about 75 miles! We will also keep him and his family in our prayers!
Thank you for looking out for your freind, and client!


----------



## Erick (Sep 12, 2008)

You're a good man for helping.


----------



## ray benson (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm in, glad to help.


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 12, 2008)

*Spike you taking Paypal???*




.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 12, 2008)

04ultra said:


> *Spike you taking Paypal???*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like the PayPal ida as well. I think you'd get even more response.


----------



## WidowMaker (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm in.. check will go out today. If it's too late for the raffle just add it to the pot.


----------



## Erick (Sep 12, 2008)

04ultra said:


> *Spike you taking Paypal???*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





blsnelling said:


> I like the PayPal ida as well. I think you'd get even more response.



*+1*

Paypal would be good, I'll be headed to the post office in about an hour or so unless you post a paypal link between now and then.


----------



## Happyjack (Sep 12, 2008)

It's a nice thing you are doing. 

I'm in for a ticket. Mailed 9-12-08


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 12, 2008)

Spike check is in the mail.....





.


----------



## Christman (Sep 12, 2008)

i'm in, hes a great guy
when did this happen?


----------



## PB (Sep 12, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Spike check is in the mail.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Take mine, throw his out.


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 12, 2008)

PlantBiologist said:


> Take mine, throw his out.



I only bought a few...........  






.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Sep 12, 2008)

Will send check out in the morning, don't know what I _wood_ do with a 372 though.


----------



## PB (Sep 12, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> Will send check out in the morning, don't know what I _wood_ do with a 372 though.



You would be on cloud 9.


----------



## Pablo26 (Sep 12, 2008)

04ultra said:


> I only bought a few...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Save room for the rest of us, my check is in the mail right now!
Get well soon!


----------



## spike60 (Sep 12, 2008)

Geez, you guys are freaking incredible! This is really some response. So much of a response that I think I should change the parameters a little bit. There seems to be the potential for a lot more than 200 tickets being sold. And as one member mentioned, the chopper ride alone is insanely expensive. I talked this over with a couple of members. Ultras' input is always valued. Cuttinscott graciously offered to help me with a paypal deal, which is something that I've never used, and haven't a clue as to how it works. I think that to keep it simple I'd like to stick with the checks and money orders for now. Keeping track of who paid how much for how many tickets would be nuts if we started running paypal from Scott, through me, to the family. 

Primarily I'll make two changes. Although most of you guys have offered to leave your check in the pot, I think that everyone should still have a chance to win something. So, first I'll eliminate the 200 ticket minimum. But since that changes the odds, we might as well give away another saw. So, there will be a second prize of either a 346NE or 2153. Again, winners choice of which brand.

The original limit of 200 was in part to make the odds of winning more attractive and the tickets therefore easier to sell. I realize that me changing the deal like this may not sit well with someone who feels that he has less of a chance of winning. If anyone who has already mailed a check would like to change his mind because of this, just send me a PM, and I'll return your check. I do feel a little uneasy changing the rules after we started, so I'll completely understand and I won't mention it to anyone.

So, instead of counting tickets, we'll just see how many we can sell from now until Sept. 30. The drawings will still be at the GTG in October. Also, we are donating the saws, so every dollar is going to the family. 

Thanks again guys!


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Sep 12, 2008)

Spike - 

Whatever you decide is just fine with me. You are doing a good deed, a very good deed - and you should only feel warmth in your heart for your generosity & efforts.

I certainly hope that it works out that way.


.


----------



## ms310 (Sep 12, 2008)

Spike i think (at least for me) for most AS members it is not about winning something it is about helping people out! Every one of us at some point have been down a similar road, and have sat at home wondering how we are going to get threw this. If the money we send was to just go to help this guy and his family out and relieve some of the burdens that is enough. I think it speaks highley of the type of people on this site, and it speaks highley of you! Thank you for the oppurtunity to help out!


----------



## lmalterna (Sep 12, 2008)

Give early and give often!

1st class of you to do this. I am a newbie here but meet great people all over the 'Net. My first envelope goes out today.

2Door


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 12, 2008)

*Spike is there a max amount of tickets a guy can buy.??* 







.


----------



## cuttinscott (Sep 12, 2008)

*Yet another PRIZE*

We "The Cutting Edge" Will be adding another prize to the benefit. A All new* Dolmar PS420 Chain Saw* so keep the donations coming.......... We are working out the logistics of accepting PayPal I would like to keep the $10. prize whole but PP adds fees they charge 2.9% and $.30 per transaction. Steve will post about sending Paypal's


Scott


----------



## stipes (Sep 12, 2008)

*So true...*



ms310 said:


> Spike i think (at least for me) for most AS members it is not about winning something it is about helping people out! Every one of us at some point have been down a similar road, and have sat at home wondering how we are going to get threw this. If the money we send was to just go to help this guy and his family out and relieve some of the burdens that is enough. I think it speaks highley of the type of people on this site, and it speaks highley of you! Thank you for the oppurtunity to help out!



I really could care less if I won or not...Just think it's great of you doin this Spike...I tell ya to be burned,,is about the worst pain you can ever have...Not only that but the scars too...Seeing all the imput for everyone,,yes,,I'm so damn proud I joined this sight!!!!We might fight about what saw is good and all,,but this is great...I guess it all boils down to is what we all enjoy and care about one another....


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 12, 2008)

cuttinscott said:


> We "The Cutting Edge" Will be adding another prize to the benefit. A All *new Dolmar PS420 *Chain Saw so keep the donations coming.......... We are working out the logistics of accepting PayPal I would like to keep the $10. prize whole but PP adds fees they charge 2.9% and $.30 per transaction. Steve will post about sending Paypal's
> 
> 
> Scott





*OMG* wallet opens again.....:jawdrop: :jawdrop: 





.


----------



## spike60 (Sep 12, 2008)

04ultra said:


> *Spike is there a max amount of tickets a guy can buy.??*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No limit. 

Maybe you'll win that Jonsevarnee and you could use your savings on something else?


----------



## b1rdman (Sep 12, 2008)

Check will be in the mail tomorrow....


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 12, 2008)

spike60 said:


> No limit.
> 
> Maybe you'll win that Jonsevarnee and you could use your savings on something else?


----------



## 166 (Sep 12, 2008)

To pay with paypal login to your paypal account and click on Send Money. Use




for an email address and enter the total donation in the box.






The paypal fees are $.29 per $10 plus a $.30 transaction fee.

If you donate $10 for one ticket you're donation will be $10.59

If you donate $50 for five tickets you're donation would be $51.75

As soon as this deal ends we will write a check for the total and send it down.


----------



## stipes (Sep 12, 2008)

*Sent Paypal Steve..Thanks....*

Me with a Dolmar saw,,,*Cutting my wrist*...LOL!! Seriously though,,that is damn decent of you all,,and I really do like the looks of the Dolmars,,but here in Ky. they are pretty new to us,,,the dealer here in Richmond is a good person,and we just dont know alot about em...Thanks for doin that...Maybe my next saw is a Dolmar,,,been lookin at the ps 7900,,,I;m a Stihl head,,but they look pretty good...


----------



## spike60 (Sep 12, 2008)

belgian said:


> This belgian member would like to support too, regardless of the ticket number . Is there any way I can paypal a ticket ? Check is impossible for me though.
> 
> Hope he recovers well, and fast. Never realized the amount of danger involved in that little trick.



OK belgian-----Steve and Scott to the rescue on paypal


----------



## WidowMaker (Sep 12, 2008)

Are you ear marking tickets as they are spoken for in this thread or waiting to recieve the check or pay pal. If not, then those of us sending checks don't stand much of a chance in getting in on the raffle....



NEVER MIND..I got caught up on my reading


This is a good thing your doing...Good on Ya


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Sep 12, 2008)

I've had times $10 would've made a difference. The small differences count too, I'm in.

They are going quick so if mine doesn't make the cut for the saw it will still find a need.

Aaron Griesel


----------



## 16:1mix (Sep 12, 2008)

ms310 said:


> Spike i think (at least for me) for most AS members it is not about winning something it is about helping people out!



Ya!
I just mailed a little to 'throw in the pot'.


----------



## Christman (Sep 12, 2008)

he is the concern, the saws are just a bonus.
Get well soon, Thank God your still hear with us.


----------



## Junkyard Jim (Sep 12, 2008)

*Finally got to use paypal*

I've had paypal for a year or so and never used it. I'm in for 5 tickets if I did it right. It would be nice to win a saw but the Karma is worth lots more than a saw. 

They've come a long way with burn treatments. I had several soldiers burned pretty bad by an IED in Iraq. One of them you can't even tell and the other one looks better than he did before  

Good luck to you timberwolf (and family) and although 50 bucks don't go very far, I hope the support and prayers you are getting from here will help carry you a long ways.

Now...Get better and go cut something


----------



## 166 (Sep 12, 2008)

I've already received a quite a few payments from members!!

Only other thing I ask is to put your AS member name in the note section on the paypal payment.


----------



## ms310 (Sep 12, 2008)

Junkyard Jim said:


> I've had paypal for a year or so and never used it. I'm in for 5 tickets if I did it right. It would be nice to win a saw but the Karma is worth lots more than a saw.
> 
> They've come a long way with burn treatments. I had several soldiers burned pretty bad by an IED in Iraq. One of them you can't even tell and the other one looks better than he did before



Not to get off subject but, Thank You Junkyard and all your buddies for all you have done and are doing. I dont think that you guys hear that enough.


----------



## jmethodrose (Sep 12, 2008)

As soon as my pay for the past months work goes into the bank next week, I'll donate if I can do it over paypal. I'm in the UK, so don't enter me in the draw because I'm sure the shipping will be expensive and I'd rather the money went to the guys family - just chuck my cash into the pot!

cheers for organising all this, it really is good to know there are decent people out there who will do anything to help a friend. An accident is something that could happen to any of us, so it is good to know there are people who will support you when times get hard.

Joe


----------



## cuttinscott (Sep 12, 2008)

166 said:


> I've already received a quite a few payments from members!!
> 
> Only other thing I ask is to put your AS member name in the note section on the paypal payment.



Hey Guy's We Need member names and address on the PayPal Memos.


Over $200 In the paypal kitty already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Scott


----------



## Tzed250 (Sep 12, 2008)

cuttinscott said:


> Hey Guy's We Need member names and address on the PayPal Memos.
> 
> 
> Over $200 In the paypal kitty already!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Paypal sent...Along with prayers for the family...


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Sep 12, 2008)

Maybe a re-cap of what where and how to help someone out can be added by the OP or someone involved directly with this. 

So far it looks like it has gone from a single grand prize to 2-3 drawings. I dont have any problem with that, I pitched in to help. But making a post that shows all the details needed from us, in case we choose to claim the prize, and the prefferred method of sending future contributions.

Maybe create a poll so after sending a payment we can vote in how many we are in for to keep a quick running tally. Not sure if a poll can handle more than 3-4 options like 

1 ticket
2 tickets
3 tickets
4 tickets 
5 tickets
10 tickets
Check with a mod to be sure this is acceptable.

I wouldnt want any of our willingness to help, to put anyone else in bad standing


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 12, 2008)

*What will be the official ending date and time??*





.


----------



## Edge & Engine (Sep 12, 2008)

04ultra said:


> *What will be the official ending date and time??*
> 
> .





spike60 said:


> *So, instead of counting tickets, we'll just see how many we can sell from now until Sept. 30. The drawings will still be at the GTG in October.* Also, we are donating the saws, so every dollar is going to the family.
> 
> Thanks again guys!




.


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 12, 2008)

Edge & Engine said:


> .






Was just checking to see if it was going to be extended.......




.


----------



## nilzlofgren (Sep 12, 2008)

Just put in for two tickets on paypal. My prayers to him and his family


----------



## 166 (Sep 12, 2008)

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=75989

Go to the link above and vote for how many tickets you purchased.

If anybody knows how to move this over go ahead.

You can use this poll if you mailed a check or used paypal

Steve


----------



## excess650 (Sep 12, 2008)

Dayummmmm! You guys are doing quite an honorable thing here:yourock: , and now I feel obliged to step up again now that there are 2 more saws...

checks in the mail(another)....and I'll still respect you in the morning...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pallis (Sep 12, 2008)

Count me in if there are still tickets left.


----------



## lectrocrew (Sep 12, 2008)

I was burned when a gas can exploded ~17 years ago, but I remember vividly how long it took to heal and how painfull it was. My heart goes out to the guy that got burned and my paypal is sent as well.


----------



## Former Saw Builder (Sep 12, 2008)

Makes me feel good just seeing all the great people coming together on this site... Spike please keep us posted on his progress.


----------



## Mitymouse (Sep 12, 2008)

Payment sent via paypal. This is a great idea.


----------



## CaveSaw (Sep 12, 2008)

I chased down the mail lady in the hall at work so it would go out today. Great that all of you are doing this.


----------



## iowawoodcutter (Sep 12, 2008)

My check is in the mail today...


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 12, 2008)

*Hmmmmmmm.............2171, 2153, ps420.................I might just have to win them all if nobody else buys tickets.....*



*Bwahahahahahahah.............. *   








.


----------



## dancan (Sep 12, 2008)

Paypal will be sent for my winning tickets , because I'm in canada and already own a 2171 and two ms361 I will let spike60 keep and handle the sale of my winning saw to the highest bidder or for another ticket raffle .


----------



## teacherman (Sep 12, 2008)

What a great bunch of people at AS!  My prayers go out for his recovery.
Paypal went out too.


----------



## b1rdman (Sep 12, 2008)

b1rdman said:


> Check will be in the mail tomorrow....



I did PayPal instead....


----------



## cuttinscott (Sep 12, 2008)

MAKE SURE YOU GUYS ENTER YOUR MEMBER NAME AND ADDY ON YOUR PAYPAL IN THE NOTES AREA


THANK YOU,
Scott


----------



## 166 (Sep 12, 2008)

cuttinscott said:


> MAKE SURE YOU GUYS ENTER YOUR MEMBER NAME AND ADDY ON YOUR PAYPAL IN THE NOTES AREA
> 
> 
> THANK YOU,
> Scott



If you sent money by paypal send me a PM with your paypal ID and you're name & address.


----------



## 166 (Sep 12, 2008)

Paypal total is up to $456.96 (after fees) as of 8:50 with 15 members donating!!!


----------



## custom8726 (Sep 12, 2008)

Wife sent the check out this morning.


----------



## woodchop (Sep 12, 2008)

Very good cause. May you're mailbox size limit be reached shortly. Paypal send.


----------



## jra1100 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Rule chang*

I think changing the rules is a GREAT idea. I doubt that many, if any will have a problem with that. Wish I had waited to use paypal, but check went out today. For those of you donating the saws, well I can't say enough about how luck this guy is to have friends like you, and the AS community.
Thanks, to you all. JR


----------



## haoleboy99 (Sep 12, 2008)

Check in the mail, don't care if I win but another saw would be nice to calm the CAD. Hope all is well, my father was badly burned once.


----------



## porky616 (Sep 12, 2008)

sent my donation through paypal, hope all goes well for him and the family


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Sep 12, 2008)

Sent my tix order via payal... 25 tix... If I win anything I will pay the shipping..and you can donate what ever you were gonna pay for shipping to the family.

I had a piece of melting plastic fall on my wrist... it took the skin right off.. that hurt like a m:censored: :censored: I cant imagine what he is going through and I hope to never have to... in out thoughts and prayers here.


----------



## 166 (Sep 12, 2008)

Jkebxjunke said:


> Sent my tix order via payal... 25 tix... If I win anything I will pay the shipping..and you can donate what ever you were gonna pay for shipping to the family.
> 
> I had a piece of melting plastic fall on my wrist... it took the skin right off.. that hurt like a m:censored: :censored: I cant imagine what he is going through and I hope to never have to... in out thoughts and prayers here.



Your donation is the biggest so far on the paypal side!!!!!! Grand total is up to *$795.52*

These donations are much more than Spike60 ever thought would happen. The donations by check are probably much more!

Spike must be out playing hockey?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 12, 2008)

PayPal sent.


----------



## heimannm (Sep 12, 2008)

*Here's some more help*

Pay Pal sent.

Please pass my prayers and best wishes along.

Mark


----------



## 166 (Sep 13, 2008)

$846.04 as of 12:00 AM Saturday!


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 13, 2008)

166 said:


> $846.04 as of 12:00 AM Saturday!


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Sep 13, 2008)

166 said:


> $846.04 as of 12:00 AM Saturday!



     

hey everyone.. lets see if we can hit $2000 by tomorrow night


----------



## Ole Farmerbuck (Sep 13, 2008)

Good job Spike. I got a late start on this but my check will be in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## blackoak (Sep 13, 2008)

Paypal and PM sent.


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 13, 2008)

Hope we get some good numbers today........




.


----------



## lmalterna (Sep 13, 2008)

Envelope in the mail, I hope to do more in the next couple of weeks...

2Door


----------



## WolverineMarine (Sep 13, 2008)

My check will be in the mail today..


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Sep 13, 2008)

2 tickets via paypal sent. As in the comments section, if I win, sell or raffle off the saw again for the gentleman.

Ian


----------



## spike60 (Sep 13, 2008)

166 said:


> Spike must be out playing hockey?:hmm3grin2orange:



Yeah I was, and I'm sure feeling it today. Took the summer off and it was first time on skates since March. At my age that's a long layoff that has a price to pay! When I go up and down the stairs my knees sound like Rice Crispys. 

This thread is really taking off, and I'll post some updates shortly. One of which will prove mighty interesting.

One quick point I'll make is that there is no race between the paypal entries and those coming by snail mail. Everyone will get an entry since we have eliminated the 200 ticket minimum, as I explained in an earlier post.

Got a customer, be back in a little bit.

Another thanks to Scott and Steve for helping otu with patpal and another saw.


----------



## husky455rancher (Sep 13, 2008)

just sent another via paypal. this thread grew a ton since last time i saw it :yourock:


----------



## 166 (Sep 13, 2008)

Paypal total is up to $1,015.91!


----------



## joatmon (Sep 13, 2008)

*Rep rep rep rep rep rep rep rep*

Guys and girls,

Rep Spike and 166 big time.

Remember what rep used to be?

Joat


----------



## ents (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm assuming there are still tickets left. Checks in the mail but if sold out by the time check arrives, throw it in the pot.


----------



## Joe379 (Sep 13, 2008)

Money order mailed today.


----------



## Former Saw Builder (Sep 13, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Guys and girls,
> 
> Rep Spike and 166 big time.
> 
> ...



I did in fact I gave out so many to people giving money in this thread that I got the message telling me that I have to wait 24 hours to give anybody else rep.


----------



## belgian (Sep 13, 2008)

spike60 said:


> OK belgian-----Steve and Scott to the rescue on paypal



Well, my old lady instructed me to buy two tickets instead of one, don't know if that paypal thing was such a good idea after all, grrrr. :angel: 

I  to Spike, Steve & Scott for the effort !


----------



## Dennis_Peacock (Sep 13, 2008)

PayPal just sent your way Steve.

Prayers for recovery and for the supporting family.


----------



## N-m (Sep 13, 2008)

Can we get an update on the number of tickets left?

Thanks.


----------



## davido30093 (Sep 13, 2008)

Sent paypal instead of check. Glad to see that things are going so well. Good job.


----------



## J.Walker (Sep 13, 2008)

*Good Guy Needs Help*

Spike
Remember to take a cardoard box when you go to get your mail Monday at the Post Office. The mailed in payments should start to appearing soon!
Thanks to Cutting Scott and Steve too!


----------



## secureland (Sep 13, 2008)

spike60 said:


> Geez, you guys are freaking incredible! This is really some response. So much of a response that I think I should change the parameters a little bit. There seems to be the potential for a lot more than 200 tickets being sold. And as one member mentioned, the chopper ride alone is insanely expensive. I talked this over with a couple of members. Ultras' input is always valued. Cuttinscott graciously offered to help me with a paypal deal, which is something that I've never used, and haven't a clue as to how it works. I think that to keep it simple I'd like to stick with the checks and money orders for now. Keeping track of who paid how much for how many tickets would be nuts if we started running paypal from Scott, through me, to the family.
> 
> Primarily I'll make two changes. Although most of you guys have offered to leave your check in the pot, I think that everyone should still have a chance to win something. So, first I'll eliminate the 200 ticket minimum. But since that changes the odds, we might as well give away another saw. So, there will be a second prize of either a 346NE or 2153. Again, winners choice of which brand.
> 
> ...




The way this reads, there is NO LIMIT to the number of tickets sold.

So dig in and help this family!


----------



## cuttinscott (Sep 13, 2008)

You Guys and Gals are awesome Im glad a network of sawnuts hehehehe can get together in the time of need for someone who can really use the help. Keep up the great work and keep those checks and paypals coming in. :yourock: :yourock: :yourock: :yourock: :yourock: :yourock: :yourock: :yourock: 


Scott




Ohh YEA you may just WIN a FREE chain saw As Well...................................................


----------



## joatmon (Sep 13, 2008)

cuttinscott said:


> You Guys and Gals are awesome Im glad a network fo sawnuts hehehehe can get together in the time of need for someone who can really use the help. Keep up the great work and keep those checks and paypals coming in. :yourock: :yourock: :yourock: :yourock: :yourock: :yourock: :yourock: :yourock:
> 
> 
> Scott
> ...



No sir, you rock.


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 13, 2008)

cuttinscott said:


> You Guys and Gals are awesome Im glad a network fo sawnuts hehehehe can get together in the time of need for someone who can really use the help. Keep up the great work and keep those checks and paypals coming in. :yourock: :yourock: :yourock: :yourock: :yourock: :yourock:
> 
> 
> Scott
> ...







I'll take the red and black or the orange and black...........  




.


----------



## crashagn (Sep 13, 2008)

Palpal sent. Give my regards to the family. almost did the same thing myself 4 weeks ago but with a riding mower after topping off the tank. Had to use the fire extinguiser on that 1..


----------



## yotehowler (Sep 13, 2008)

*Paypal sent*

along with prayers for this family. Also respect and gratitude for everyone's kindness in opening their hearts and wallets for this family.


----------



## scootr (Sep 13, 2008)

*Give him our best wishes*

Paypal sent. I had a high pressure steam hose hit me in the calf, took skin right off. Talk about pain, burns are the worst.
Hope he has a speedy recovery.

Tell him he has to log on AS and say hi when he is up to it.


----------



## 166 (Sep 13, 2008)

*Paypal total is up to $1,162.34  *


----------



## Longwood (Sep 13, 2008)

PayPal sent, I hope he gets "back in the saddle" soon!


----------



## madrone (Sep 13, 2008)

Paypal sent...
Could have been any of us and I for one don't have insurance either.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 13, 2008)

scootr said:


> Tell him he has to log on AS and say hi when he is up to it.



Now why would you wish that on anyone? His money would be gone faster than he could pay his medical bills:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## scootr (Sep 13, 2008)

*Oops!*

Brain phart, didn't think about that!


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 13, 2008)

*CAD has a way of striking here on AS*




But has not bit me yet............






.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 13, 2008)

04ultra said:


> *CAD has a way of striking here on AS*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're a sick man Ultra. You've got one of the worst cases of CAD and won't even admit it:chainsawguy:


----------



## 166 (Sep 13, 2008)

126 Tickets sold through paypal


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 13, 2008)

Any idea how many checks are coming?


----------



## joatmon (Sep 13, 2008)

04ultra said:


> *CAD has a way of striking here on AS*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But has devoured me whole............


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Sep 13, 2008)

joatmon said:


> But has devoured me whole............



ROFL ROFL ROFL  
oh wait.... crap.... I am looking at ms 660's and ms 361's and maybe a ms 200t... crap :help: :help: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## JohnL (Sep 13, 2008)

paypal sent..


----------



## spike60 (Sep 13, 2008)

OMG....this is wild. Been out all day, which might be good because I'd otherwise have been glued to the computer all day long. 

Well first thing, the grand prize has gotten a little grander. I was in contact with TST, (the guys who did Bookerdogs 346), and they are going to mod the 372, which I will send out on Monday. They promise that it will be back in time for the GTG. They are throwing in the mod as a donation to make this a little more interesting. If by chance the winner prefers a stock saw, the modded unit will be sold and the extra cost of the mod will be put in the pot. But I will say that I spent the afternoon running my TST 2153, and that thing really kicks. I'll do a little thread on that later, but I wouldn't be passing up the modded saw!

While this has exceeded my wildest dreams, the added scope of what's taking place here will require quite a bit of added attention to detail. The original 200 tickets would of course been very easy to keep tract of. But all of the extra tickets, especially those on paypal will have to be accurately accounted for. This isn't like the average raffle where everybody fills out their own ticket in front of the grocery store. With that in mind, we will definitely have to end the online ticket sales on Sept. 30. That's plenty of time, and this should all be settled down by then anyway. That will give us time to sort it all out by Oct. 11. (Local "live in person" sales could continue up until the day of the drawing.) Also, the greatly increased number of tickets, again especially the paypal ones, make it impossible to actually mail a ticket stub to everyone. That will have to be done by PM's, and Steve and Scott are keeping an accurate list of all the paypal entries. 

I am a stickler for details, often to the point of annoying people :hmm3grin2orange: , so rest assured that we will take our time with this and nothing will fall through the cracks. 

Thanks again to everybody for this insane response. What we are doing here is getting around locally. Couple people started crying. I might before it's over myself. I gotta say, this is a heck of a good feeling.


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 13, 2008)

spike60 said:


> OMG....this is wild. Been out all day, which might be good because I'd otherwise have been glued to the computer all day long.
> 
> Well first thing, the grand prize has gotten a little grander. I was in contact with TST, (the guys who did Bookerdogs 346), and they are going to mod the 372, which I will send out on Monday. They promise that it will be back in time for the GTG. They are throwing in the mod as a donation to make this a little more interesting. If by chance the winner prefers a stock saw, the modded unit will be sold and the extra cost of the mod will be put in the pot. But I will say that I spent the afternoon running my TST 2153, and that thing really kicks. I'll do a little thread on that later, but I wouldn't be passing up the modded saw!
> 
> ...




:yourock: :yourock: :yourock: :yourock: 


*Spike , Scott , Steve(166) you guys rock!!!!*



.


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Sep 13, 2008)

This thread has become addictive... I have to check it every time I am near the computer just to see the progress. :yourock: :yourock:


----------



## Vangellis (Sep 13, 2008)

I just got in on it. Paypal on the way.

A 346 xp would be cool.........and so is this fund raiser.

You guys rock!!






Kevin


----------



## West Texas (Sep 13, 2008)

$103.10 Paypal sent. Speedy recovery.


----------



## secureland (Sep 14, 2008)

Jkebxjunke said:


> This thread has become addictive... I have to check it every time I am near the computer just to see the progress. :yourock: :yourock:




Watching this develop is very addictive and good for the human spirit!


----------



## toddstreeservic (Sep 14, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> Now why would you wish that on anyone? His money would be gone faster than he could pay his medical bills:hmm3grin2orange:



That is why the checks are made out in his wifes name!


----------



## nilzlofgren (Sep 14, 2008)

The members of this site are the greatest example of how the the rest of the world could and should act toward there fellow humans. The Arboristsite community is a model of the deepest spirit of human compassion in a time of need. Although I'm on the outside looking in, I just wanted to say that YOU GUYS ARE THE GREATEST!!!
:yourock: :yourock: :yourock: :yourock: :yourock: :yourock: :yourock:


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 14, 2008)

nilzlofgren said:


> The members of this site are the greatest example of how the the rest of the world could and should act toward there fellow humans. The Arboristsite community is a model of the deepest spirit of human compassion in a time of need. Although I'm on the outside looking in, I just wanted to say that YOU GUYS ARE THE GREATEST!!!
> :yourock: :yourock: :yourock: :yourock: :yourock: :yourock: :yourock:



I can vouch for this myself. The response to my recent illnesses has been remarkable. Not only is the thread I started asking for you guys prayers 21 pages long, but I've also received numerous PMs. You guys truely are a great example of how we should treat a fellow human being!


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 14, 2008)

*Hey Brad...*




oke: oke: :sword: :sword: :deadhorse: :deadhorse:  :fart:


----------



## A. Stanton (Sep 14, 2008)

I don't want to be known as a piker, I'm sending $10 your way. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Sep 14, 2008)

Paypal sent. Thanks to everyone else that contributed! Great idea!

Mike


----------



## excess650 (Sep 14, 2008)

<BUMP> Lets keep this thread at the top of the list! The 372XP is now a PORTED 372XP, and the other saws are Husqvarna 346XP or Jonsered 2153(choice) and a Dolmar PS-420. This is a worthy cause!


----------



## grandpatractor (Sep 14, 2008)

Money sent, and a pat on the back to the guys making this happen!!!


----------



## blackoak (Sep 14, 2008)

I have read this thread twice now and I noticed two things. First there are sure a bunch of good and generous people on this board, The second is that I have seen Husky Jonsered and Dolmar, mentioned but not Stihl. The dealers donating these saws for this great cause are #1 in my book.


----------



## WidowMaker (Sep 14, 2008)

Haven't seen anything said about, of course I may have missed it...Can a guy win more then one saw???

sending wishes for a speedy recoverery...


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 14, 2008)

blackoak said:


> I have read this thread twice now and I noticed two things. First there are sure a bunch of good and generous people on this board, The second is that I have seen Husky Jonsered and Dolmar, mentioned but not Stihl. The dealers donating these saws for this great cause are #1 in my book.





If your a Stihl dealer your welcome to donate........


Spike , Scott and Steve are not Stihl dealers...



.


----------



## toddstreeservic (Sep 14, 2008)

WidowMaker said:


> Haven't seen anything said about, of course I may have missed it...Can a guy win more then one saw???
> 
> sending wishes for a speedy recoverery...




Why would anybody ever want more than one saw?!??!? :monkey:


----------



## blackoak (Sep 14, 2008)

04ultra said:


> If your a Stihl dealer your welcome to donate........
> 
> 
> Spike , Scott and Steve are not Stihl dealers...
> ...


I'm not a Stihl dealer. Like I said, The dealers,(which would be Spike, Scott, Steve who are donating these saw for a great cause ) are #1 in my book. Not many dealers would do this. It's not only the saws they are donating, but their time also.
How is the guy and his family doing that was injured? I hope well.


----------



## 166 (Sep 14, 2008)

*Updated 9/15 8PM*

Updated 9/15 8:00PM

Here are a list of names that donated through paypal. If you donated up to tonight (9/15) by 8:00PM Eastern time on paypal and are not on the list I do not have your donation.

*Names in bold I have little or no shipping information.* So if you could email me your address to




so I can update my list. There are a few others on the list that do not want to win anything but just donated

The paypal total is up to $1,876.54!

There have been 50 donations!

Average donation has been $37.53!

The largest single donation so far is $250!!!

There have been donations from the US, Canada, Australia, and Belgium!



KMB
*E-Mckinney*
bturner
7oaks
walexa07
J-Mesthene
*B-Morgan*
----------------
grandpatractor
Mike Cantolina
Vangellis
sierraazul
JohnL
West Texas
Madrone
scootr
yotehowler
Crashagn
*Dennis Peacock*
Belgian
*2000SSM6*
pallis
*husky455rancher*
*Longwood*
joatmon
Haywire Haywood
VI sawguy
radarme
*heimannm*
blsnelling
jkebxjunke
porky616
Jake
woodchop
*teacherman*
*b1rdman*
Mitymouse
EdRitchey
lectrocrew
NILZLOFGREN
Adkpk
*Tzed250*
Steve128
blackoak
Gatkeper1
ms310
Junkyard Jim
KsWoodsman
*Stipes*
D-Brents
Also have a member that didn't want to reveal his name


----------



## lawson's tree s (Sep 14, 2008)

Count Me In Will Put A Check In Themail Monday...


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Sep 14, 2008)

wow.. its becoming a world wide thing... awesome. keep it up!!


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 14, 2008)

Well I cant let you guys have all the fun, best add New Zealand to the international list. $$$ in the post, should take a week to arrive. only 1 ticket though thanks, just bank the balance left over.

STK


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 14, 2008)

166 I'll hit pay pal this week...  




sent check to spike....



.


----------



## Brmorgan (Sep 15, 2008)

Add my name to that list for 5. I saw this thread a couple days ago, but I don't do checks at all so I thought I was outta luck. PayPal all the way!

Seriously though, we had a guy get burned really bad last year at the mill (2nd and 3rd degree over 60% of his upper body) and it was pure hell for him. Best wishes and prayers to him and his family, it's going to be tough for them too for a while.


----------



## Jim Mesthene (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## walexa07 (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm in via paypal for 2 tickets. The family and burn victim are in my family's thoughts and prayers!

Waylan


----------



## 7oaks (Sep 15, 2008)

*Paypal sent*

I'm going to try to bring forward the instructions for PayPal payment forward to make it easier for others to contribute to this worthwhile cause. I've sent a PayPal. Thanks for doing this for this family in need. 

...7Oaks



166 said:


> To pay with paypal login to your paypal account and click on Send Money. Use
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Sep 15, 2008)

oaks... good idea


----------



## spike60 (Sep 15, 2008)

Well, the mailbox sure was jammed this morning!  

Got stuff from all over the country. 30 envelopes today. Might have to get a temp agency to send some office help to keep tract of it all. 
 

Total for the first batch: $610

Thanks guys and gals!


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 15, 2008)

spike60 said:


> Well, the mailbox sure was jammed this morning!
> 
> Got stuff from all over the country. 30 envelopes today. Might have to get a temp agency to send some office help to keep tract of it all.
> 
> ...





Any from WI..???


----------



## spike60 (Sep 15, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Any from WI..???



Yeah, yours was in there!


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 15, 2008)

spike60 said:


> Yeah, yours was in there!





I need to even it out and match it on the paypal side......  





.


----------



## B_Turner (Sep 15, 2008)

I've been cutting a few days and this is the first I"ve seen this thread.

Enrolled in Paypal and I just sent a block.

Best wishes to him and family.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Sep 15, 2008)

04ultra said:


> I need to even it out and match it on the paypal side.



*Same here.*

  
   
 ​


----------



## nmurph (Sep 15, 2008)

i just dropped a check in the mail. yessirrrrrrreee, it's really in the mail. i don't know how long it will take to get to NY from south ga. i guess this can be a test of the snail mail.


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Sep 15, 2008)

spike60 said:


> Well, the mailbox sure was jammed this morning!
> 
> Got stuff from all over the country. 30 envelopes today. Might have to get a temp agency to send some office help to keep tract of it all.
> 
> ...



I bet your mail carrier is going "wtf"? lol I hope the mail carrier has to make 2 trips :jawdrop:


----------



## spike60 (Sep 15, 2008)

Jkebxjunke said:


> I bet your mail carrier is going "wtf"? lol I hope the mail carrier has to make 2 trips :jawdrop:



The post office is only a couple hundred yards away, so we are making our own trips.  

How 'bout this: One of the local loggers asked about donating a picker load of wood. Guess that would have to be a separate raffle, huh? UPS'ing 10 cords of firewood could be somewhat costly.


----------



## KMB (Sep 15, 2008)

PayPal done and PM sent to Steve (as was instructed in a previous post).

Spike, Scott, Steve...I just want to add my *"GREAT JOB"* fellas!!!!!  .

Please tell the gentleman and his family that I'm thinking and praying for them.

And to all AS members who have supported this cause thus far, whether big or small (it all adds up), good on all of y'all!    

Kevin


----------



## toddstreeservic (Sep 15, 2008)

spike60 said:


> The post office is only a couple hundred yards away, so we are making our own trips.
> 
> How 'bout this: One of the local loggers asked about donating a picker load of wood. Guess that would have to be a separate raffle, huh? UPS'ing 10 cords of firewood could be somewhat costly.



I would pay for his gas to truck it up to me!


----------



## 166 (Sep 15, 2008)

Updated 9/15 8:00PM

Here are a list of names that donated through paypal. If you donated up to tonight (9/15) by 8:00PM Eastern time on paypal and are not on the list I do not have your donation.

*Names in bold I have little or no shipping information.* So if you could email me your address to



so I can update my list. There are a few others on the list that do not want to win anything but just donated

The paypal total is up to $1,876.54!

There have been 50 donations!

Average donation has been $37.53!

The largest single donation so far is $250!!!

There have been donations from the US, Canada, Australia, and Belgium!



KMB
*E-Mckinney*
B Turner
7oaks
walexa07
J-Mesthene
*B-Morgan*
----------------
grandpatractor
Mike Cantolina
Vangellis
sierraazul
JohnL
West Texas
Madrone
scootr
yotehowler
Crashagn
*Dennis Peacock*
Belgian
*2000SSM6*
pallis
*husky455rancher*
*Longwood*
joatmon
Haywire Haywood
VI sawguy
radarme
*heimannm*
blsnelling
jkebxjunke
porky616
Jake
woodchop
*teacherman*
*b1rdman*
Mitymouse
EdRitchey
lectrocrew
NILZLOFGREN
Adkpk
*Tzed250*
Steve128
blackoak
Gatkeper1
ms310
Junkyard Jim
KsWoodsman
*Stipes*
D-Brents
Also have a member that didn't want to reveal his name


----------



## joatmon (Sep 15, 2008)

spike60 said:


> Yeah, yours was in there!



Spike,

Did Steve's zip code have a 66 in it?

Any mail from SC?

Joat


----------



## 166 (Sep 15, 2008)

Here is a list of the prizes being given away

Husqvarna 372XP PHO Modded by TST 
Saw donated by Ashokan Turf & Timber (Spike60) & Mod's donated by TST

Husqvarna 346NE or Jonsered 2153
Saw donated by Ashokan Turf & Timber (Spike60) 

Dolmar PS-420
Saw donated by The Cutting Edge (Cuttinscott & 166)


I believe that's it for prizes as of now but Spike60 will confirm this.


----------



## lazermule (Sep 15, 2008)

*Put me down for 3*

Paypal sent, Put me down for 3.

All my best to the man and his family.

Had a similar situation in my world where a buddies 15 year old son broke his neck in an ATV race. The community responded with great numbers. Our 11 man deer hunting party got together and bought a nice Browning deer rifle that we held a raffle for and we were able to hand the family $2000. The boy is still paralyzed from the neck down and lives on a ventilator but has the whole community behind him and still helping out whenever possible. It is great to see large groups of people come together and help out these families in need.

Great work guys, 

Lazermule


----------



## excess650 (Sep 16, 2008)

<bump> to the top!


----------



## spike60 (Sep 16, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Spike,
> 
> Did Steve's zip code have a 66 in it?
> 
> ...



Oh yes; got yours too Joat!


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 16, 2008)

joatmon said:


> Spike,
> 
> Did Steve's zip code have a 66 in it?
> 
> ...






53660 Haha.........








.


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Sep 16, 2008)

spike60 said:


> The post office is only a couple hundred yards away, so we are making our own trips.
> 
> How 'bout this: One of the local loggers asked about donating a picker load of wood. Guess that would have to be a separate raffle, huh? UPS'ing 10 cords of firewood could be somewhat costly.



Log of the Month club. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## rsscully (Sep 16, 2008)

Paypal sent - 2 tickets


----------



## metalspec (Sep 16, 2008)

Paypal payment sent! Add me to the list!


----------



## pbuehning (Sep 16, 2008)

Paypal sent - 2 tickets.

Please pass on my prayers to the family.

Good job for a fellow man.

Thanks,

Pete


----------



## jra1100 (Sep 16, 2008)

spike60 said:


> The post office is only a couple hundred yards away, so we are making our own trips.
> 
> How 'bout this: One of the local loggers asked about donating a picker load of wood. Guess that would have to be a separate raffle, huh? UPS'ing 10 cords of firewood could be somewhat costly.



Not to butt in, but if the guy who got burned could use firewood, perhaps they could just donate it directly to him. Just a thought. Hope my snail mail got there. J R


----------



## toddstreeservic (Sep 16, 2008)

jra1100 said:


> Not to butt in, but if the guy who got burned could use firewood, perhaps they could just donate it directly to him. Just a thought. Hope my snail mail got there. J R



Thats a good idea. And if I win that 372xp I will drive down and cut it up for him!


----------



## havenodog (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm in for 2 tickets. Check is in the mail.
Sending up a prayer for him right now.


----------



## psquared (Sep 16, 2008)

Count me in for 2 tickets. The check will go out tomorrow. 

Great job Arboristsite members and those donating the saws and services.

clap:


----------



## jra1100 (Sep 16, 2008)

*By the way*

Time to confess my ignorance again, what is a "picker" of wood. Term that I have never heard. Is it really 10 cords, and is that logs, or is is cut firewood?
Thanks. JR


----------



## Engineeringnerd (Sep 16, 2008)

The wife's putting a check in the mail.


----------



## 166 (Sep 16, 2008)

*Updated 9/16 11:00PM*

Here are a list of names that donated through paypal. If you donated up to tonight (9/16) by 11:00PM Eastern time on paypal and are not on the list I do not have your donation.

*Names in bold I have little or no shipping information.* So if you could email me your address to




so I can update my list. There are a few others on the list that do not want to win anything but just donated.

The paypal total is up to $1,977.57!

There have been 56 donations!

Average donation has been $35.31!

The largest single donation so far is $250!!!

There have been donations from the US, Canada, Australia, and Belgium!



pbuehning
metalspec
*William Bickers*
rsscully
yukiginger
Lazermule
--------------------
KMB
E-Mckinney
B Turner
7oaks
walexa07
J-Mesthene
*B-Morgan*
grandpatractor
Mike Cantolina
Vangellis
sierraazul
JohnL
*West Texas*
Madrone
scootr
yotehowler
Crashagn
*Dennis Peacock*
Belgian
2000SSM6
pallis
*husky455rancher*
*Longwood*
joatmon
Haywire Haywood
VI sawguy
radarme
*heimannm*
blsnelling
jkebxjunke
porky616
Jake
woodchop
*teacherman*
b1rdman
Mitymouse
EdRitchey
lectrocrew
NILZLOFGREN
Adkpk
*Tzed250*
Steve128
blackoak
Gatkeper1
ms310
Junkyard Jim
KsWoodsman
*Stipes*
D-Brents
Also have a member that didn't want to reveal his name


----------



## Brmorgan (Sep 17, 2008)

jra1100 said:


> Time to confess my ignorance again, what is a "picker" of wood. Term that I have never heard. Is it really 10 cords, and is that logs, or is is cut firewood?
> Thanks. JR



I don't know for sure but I'll give that one a shot. Around here, "picker" is a slang term for a self-loader log truck. So I took that to assume he would donate a load of logs, though I don't know what length would equate to 10 cord.


----------



## spike60 (Sep 17, 2008)

OK, yesterdays mail had another 7 envelopes, kind of wrapping up the first batch of entries/donations. So, my snail mail total is 37 totaling $770. Somewhat dwarfed by the paypal total, so THANKS AGAIN Steve and Scott. 

Here's what we have so far:

9-15-08
Custom8726
Ultra
Super3
Joatmon
16:1mix
JRA1100
Stipes
Heimann
countryboy
larrythecableguy
cavesaw
pablo26
leeha
taplinhill
tomdcoker
excess650
pbtree
edritchey
edgeandengine
darren.nh
toddstreeservice
jwalker
wsjchester
secureland 
raybenson
excess650 (again!)
iowawoodcutter
husky362
johncinco
computeruser (For $100!!!)

9-16-08
dieseldawg
oldfarmerbuck (I think)
teamtree
wolverinemarine
lmalterna
joe379
pallis

After I hit the mailbox today I'll post another update.

I should also take this opportunity to thank Darin for allowing us to do this here on the site. After this got going, and especially after it got way bigger than I expected, I was wondering if it was even OK to be doing this. (I probably should have asked ahead of time). Thanks Darin!!


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 17, 2008)

Steven I just sent you a Paypal.........  






.


----------



## PB (Sep 17, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Steven I just sent you a Paypal.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How the hell did Ultra's envelope beat mine to Spike's? Who did you pay off?


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 17, 2008)

PlantBiologist said:


> How the hell did Ultra's envelope beat mine to Spike's? Who did you pay off?





hehe

Well I just matched that check with a paypal............  





.


----------



## cuttinscott (Sep 17, 2008)

04ultra said:


> hehe
> 
> Well I just matched that check with a paypal............
> 
> ...



*And Your PayPal pushed the Total to OVER $2025.00*

Scott


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 17, 2008)

cuttinscott said:


> *And Your PayPal pushed the Total to OVER $2025.00*
> 
> Scott





Darn.......Now I might have to send Spike another check......  






.


----------



## excess650 (Sep 17, 2008)

cuttinscott said:


> *And Your PayPal pushed the Total to OVER $2025.00*
> 
> Scott



with the checks already reported,a nd more on the way, the total is over $2800, so BACK to the TOP! This is a worthy cause, so give generously!


....now where's my beer:monkey:


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Sep 17, 2008)

excess650 said:


> with the checks already reported,a nd more on the way, the total is over $2800, so BACK to the TOP! This is a worthy cause, so give generously!
> 
> 
> ....now where's my beer:monkey:



not too shabby... i know it will probably only make a dent.. more like a blip in the total medical bill... but hey its a start... 

and excess650... here ya go


----------



## Gumnuts (Sep 17, 2008)

Paypal - in for 2

Spike - This is one incredibly fortunate guy to have you donate the saws 
and congrats to the AS crew.When you started this could'nt help 
wondering about ......this guy........
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=55303&highlight=bad+accident
Am sending paypal for 2 tickets - realize as I'm in Australia,
WHEN I WIN ( hehe ) the saws, request you send them to ' this guy ( monkeymanjoe ) ' in the link above. 
Hope my request is valid,will leave to your discretion.
Hope your buddy gets well soon.

- Stay safe. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Raz900 (Sep 18, 2008)

Paypal sent for 3. My wife was burnt badly as a young teenager and it's definitely not fun. Get well soon!


----------



## cuttinscott (Sep 18, 2008)

*Bump*

The PayPal's are still coming in keep up the great work.........







Scott


----------



## Wet1 (Sep 18, 2008)

I'd like to donate via PP. Can you guys post the details on how this works? I don't feel like reading 15+ pages to get the details... you might want to update the first post or repost the details on a regular basis since this thread has gotten so large.


I hope our friend is doing better...


----------



## 166 (Sep 18, 2008)

Paypal Info



166 said:


> To pay with paypal login to your paypal account and click on Send Money. Use
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wet1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks Steve. PP sent.


----------



## sledgehammer (Sep 18, 2008)

PP sent - i don't want any prizes (it'd cost too much to get to the UK). Just pass on my regards and best wishes to the "good guy"...

Cheers
Sledge


----------



## spike60 (Sep 18, 2008)

Update on entries received yesterday and today in the old fashioned mailbox.

Widowmaker
astanton
nitrofish
lawsontree
plantbiologist 
TNRat
damifino
S&Ctree

The snail mail total is at $890. Looks like most of the site donations will continue to trend towards the paypal channel, which is just fine with me. Steve and Scott; thanks again for really opening this up to everyones generosity.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 18, 2008)

So what's the grand total now? About $3K?


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 18, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> So what's the grand total now? About $3K?





*It has along ways to go.........But were gettin it done thanks to a great bunch on here.......*


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 18, 2008)

West Texas said:


> $103.10 Paypal sent. Speedy recovery.



Is that amount about compensating Paypal cost?

I will see if my Paypal account still is active tomorrow.


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Sep 18, 2008)

166 said:


> To pay with paypal login to your paypal account and click on Send Money. Use
> 
> 
> 
> ...



paypal fees above... 
if donating $100 for 10 tix.... it would be .29 x 10 = 2.90 + .30 tranaction fee =3.20 + 100 (original donation) = 103.20 

confused yet?


----------



## 166 (Sep 18, 2008)

*Update*

*Updated 9/18 9:00PM*

Here are a list of names that donated through paypal. If you donated up to tonight (9/18) by 9:00PM Eastern time on paypal and are not on the list I do not have your donation.

*Names in bold I have little or no shipping information.* So if you could email me your address to



so I can update my list. 
There are a few others on the list that do not want to win anything but just donated.

The paypal total is up to $2,215.73! 

There have been 65 donations!

Average donation has been $34.08!

The largest single donation so far is $250!!!

There have been donations from the US, Canada, Australia, UK, and Belgium!


*Lawnmowerboy48*
wet1
*fletcher0780*
sledgehammer
Raz900
*dancan*
*mikeiss*
04Ultra
---------------------------
pbuehning
metalspec
*William Bickers*
rsscully
yukiginger
Lazermule
KMB
E-Mckinney
B Turner
7oaks
walexa07
J-Mesthene
*B-Morgan*
grandpatractor
Mike Cantolina
Vangellis
sierraazul
JohnL
West Texas
Madrone
scootr
yotehowler
Crashagn
*Dennis Peacock*
Belgian
2000SSM6
pallis
*husky455rancher*
Longwood
joatmon
Haywire Haywood
VI sawguy
radarme
*heimannm*
blsnelling
jkebxjunke
porky616
Jake
woodchop
*teacherman*
b1rdman
Mitymouse
EdRitchey
lectrocrew
NILZLOFGREN
Adkpk
*Tzed250*
Steve128
blackoak
Gatkeper1
ms310
Junkyard Jim
KsWoodsman
*Stipes*
D-Brents
Also have a member that didn't want to reveal his name


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Sep 18, 2008)

spike60 said:


> Update on entries received yesterday and today in the old fashioned mailbox.
> 
> Widowmaker
> astanton
> ...





166 said:


> *Updated 9/18 9:00PM*
> 
> Here are a list of names that donated through paypal. If you donated up to tonight (9/18) by 9:00PM Eastern time on paypal and are not on the list I do not have your donation.
> 
> ...





blsnelling said:


> So what's the grand total now? About $3K?





04ultra said:


> *It has along ways to go.........But were gettin it done thanks to a great bunch on here.......*



$890 + $2215.73 = *$3105.73*

yup.. over 3k... wonder if we can hit 4k? be nice to get a total of over 5k... wouldn't that knock his socks off..


----------



## kf6ivi (Sep 18, 2008)

two by paypal. 
Ethan


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 19, 2008)

Jkebxjunke said:


> paypal fees above...
> if donating $100 for 10 tix.... it would be .29 x 10 = 2.90 + .30 tranaction fee =3.20 + 100 (original donation) = 103.20
> 
> confused yet?



Hopefully not - I have very little experience with Paypal, but it looked like it went well.........

Really nice that the Paypal option came up, otherwise I would have had to stay out of this.

Great initiative by Spike, and support from Scott and Steve!


----------



## Dennis_Peacock (Sep 19, 2008)

Total is climbing.....looks really good. Congrats and thanks to all that have and are contributing.


----------



## Scooterbum (Sep 19, 2008)

*Spike?*

So how's Timberwolf doing now?


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Sep 19, 2008)

Hey, just looked at the first and last page of this thread. I am in a rush, but would like send money via PayPal, could someone send an e-mail address (I would look myself, but gotta be somewhere) to send too. 
Good Job guys, Jasha.

BTW, If the winner want's that saw modded I will mill it and port it with the cost going as a donation to this fella and his family.
Just another idea.


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 19, 2008)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Hey, just looked at the first and last page of this thread. I am in a rush, but would like send money via PayPal, could someone send an e-mail address (I would look myself, but gotta be somewhere) to send too.
> Good Job guys, Jasha.





.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Sep 19, 2008)

04ultra said:


> paypal
> 
> *[email protected]*
> 
> ...



Yeah, I caught that address after I posted. Maybe I should read the instructions first ehh!

Money sent.


----------



## John Ellison (Sep 19, 2008)

I just read part of this thread, Good for you Spike, and Steve and Scott.
Hope he is doing better.
Am making out check to send in morn.


----------



## 166 (Sep 19, 2008)

*Updated 9/19 10:20PM*

Here are a list of names that donated through paypal. If you donated up to tonight (9/19) by 9:00PM Eastern time on paypal and are not on the list I do not have your donation.

*Names in bold I have little or no shipping information.* So if you could email me your address to




so I can update my list. 
There are a few others on the list that do not want to win anything but just donated.

The paypal total is up to $2,490.00! (Actually $2,488.67 after fee's) 

There have been 72 donations that add up to 249 Tickets! 

Average donation has been $34.58!

The largest single donation so far is $250!!!

There have been donations from the US, Canada x 2, Australia x 2, UK, Belgium, & Norway!


Gumnuts is Donating the saw to monkeymanjoe if he wins!
romeo4540
*TreeSling'r*
SawTroll
Lurch2
kf6ivi
Daniel Pickett
*Lawnmowerboy48*
wet1
*fletcher0780*
sledgehammer
Raz900
dancan
mikeiss
04Ultra
pbuehning
metalspec
*W-Bickers*
rsscully
yukiginger
Lazermule
KMB
E-Mckinney
B Turner
7oaks
walexa07
J-Mesthene
*B-Morgan*
grandpatractor
Mike Cantolina
Vangellis
sierraazul
JohnL
West Texas
Madrone
scootr
yotehowler
Crashagn
Dennis Peacock
Belgian
2000SSM6
pallis
*husky455rancher*
Longwood
joatmon
Haywire Haywood
VI sawguy
radarme
*heimannm*
blsnelling
jkebxjunke
porky616
Jake
woodchop
*teacherman*
b1rdman
Mitymouse
EdRitchey
lectrocrew
NILZLOFGREN
Adkpk
*Tzed250*
Steve128
blackoak
Gatkeper1
ms310
Junkyard Jim
KsWoodsman
Stipes
D-Brents
Also have a member that didn't want to reveal his name


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Sep 19, 2008)

*166 Avatar*

Hey 166, looking at your avatar. Looks like two saws going, is that because it takes two Dolmars to cut down one tree?
hehe.


----------



## 166 (Sep 19, 2008)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Hey 166, looking at your avatar. Looks like two saws going, is that because it takes two Dolmars to cut down one tree?
> hehe.



That's a old Logo from the '50s with a 2 man saw.


----------



## CharlieG (Sep 20, 2008)

:chainsawguy: :yourock: 

Thanks for the retro, 166.


----------



## Moss Man (Sep 20, 2008)

Is this still on? If so, I will paypal when I get home from work this evening.


----------



## Buckethead (Sep 21, 2008)

Sent my payment via PayPal just now.


----------



## Moss Man (Sep 21, 2008)

Just sent payment for a couple tickets via paypal.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 21, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Hopefully not - I have very little experience with Paypal, but it looked like it went well.........
> ....



Cool, it did!


----------



## 166 (Sep 21, 2008)

*Updated 9/21 8:45PM*

Here are a list of names that donated through paypal. If you donated up to tonight (9/21) by 8:45PM Eastern time on paypal and are not on the list I do not have your donation.

*Names in bold I have little or no shipping information.* So if you could email me your address to



so I can update my list. 
There are a few others on the list that do not want to win anything but just donated.

The paypal total is up to $2,530.00! (Actually $2,528.91 after fee's) 

There have been 74 donations that add up to 253 Tickets! 

Average donation has been $34.17!

The largest single donation so far is $250!!!

There have been donations from the US, Canada x 2, Australia x 2, UK, Belgium, & Norway!


*Moss Man*
Buckethead
Gumnuts is Donating the saw to monkeymanjoe if he wins!
romeo4540
*TreeSling'r*
SawTroll
Lurch2
kf6ivi
Daniel Pickett
*Lawnmowerboy48*
wet1
*fletcher0780*
sledgehammer
Raz900
dancan
mikeiss
04Ultra
pbuehning
metalspec
*W-Bickers*
rsscully
yukiginger
Lazermule
KMB
E-Mckinney
B Turner
7oaks
walexa07
J-Mesthene
*B-Morgan*
grandpatractor
Mike Cantolina
Vangellis
sierraazul
JohnL
West Texas
Madrone
scootr
yotehowler
Crashagn
Dennis Peacock
Belgian
2000SSM6
pallis
husky455rancher
Longwood
joatmon
Haywire Haywood
VI sawguy
radarme
*heimannm*
blsnelling
jkebxjunke
porky616
Jake
woodchop
*teacherman*
b1rdman
Mitymouse
EdRitchey
lectrocrew
NILZLOFGREN
Adkpk
*Tzed250*
Steve128
blackoak
Gatkeper1
ms310
Junkyard Jim
KsWoodsman
Stipes
D-Brents
Also have a member that didn't want to reveal his name


----------



## jra1100 (Sep 21, 2008)

*Curious*

I was just curious as to how much came in from those of us who jumped in right away and used snailmail before the paypal option came about? Thanks again for taking all the time and trouble to do this, to say nothing of the generous donations of saws. You guys all rock, as do those on AS who are helping a fellow in a bad way. JR


----------



## husky455rancher (Sep 21, 2008)

last i heard i think snail mail was like $900ish.


----------



## spike60 (Sep 22, 2008)

Just wanted to post some additions to the snail mail list.

havenodog
psquared
engineeringnerd
nmurph
ents
greenmachine
tmurph

Snail mail total is now an even $1000.


----------



## Ole Farmerbuck (Sep 22, 2008)

spike60 said:


> Just wanted to post some additions to the snail mail list.
> 
> havenodog
> psquared
> ...


I just pm'd ya


----------



## spike60 (Sep 22, 2008)

There was some more generosity in today's mailbox, so lets add in another $130:

Lugnut
fettist
happyjack
bloodontheice
beauwulf67


----------



## excess650 (Sep 22, 2008)

PayPal and snail mail now combine to $3660 if my math is correct, and there is still a week to go!   C'mon guys, I KNOW that there are a lot of folks who haven't joined in the party, and its certainly a worth cause.....and just like the lottery, ya gotta play to win!


----------



## B_Turner (Sep 22, 2008)

SteveTheKiwi just kicked in for the cause.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm glad my small contribution made it safe and sound.


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 22, 2008)

B_Turner said:


> SteveTheKiwi just kicked in for the cause.



Just in case anyone is wondering, B_Turner went through a great deal of effort to get this in on my behalf. Thanks a lot for taking the time to do this B_Turner, you're a top bloke!

STK


----------



## Ole Farmerbuck (Sep 22, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> Just in case anyone is wondering, B_Turner went through a great deal of effort to get this in on my behalf. Thanks a lot for taking the time to do this B_Turner, you're a top bloke!
> 
> STK


Mow will be glad to know his $20 went to good cause!


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 22, 2008)

Ole Farmerbuck said:


> Mow will be glad to know his $20 went to good cause!



lol...


----------



## excess650 (Sep 22, 2008)

stevethekiwi said:


> lol...



STK, MFT, if you're gonna be a dinosaur, you might want to consider a better brand of beer!


----------



## Scooterbum (Sep 23, 2008)

Scooterbum said:


> So how's Timberwolf doing now?



Any word?


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 23, 2008)

What happened to Timberwolf?


----------



## Scooterbum (Sep 23, 2008)

"A customer of ours recently had a pretty horrible accident while working on his log splitter. (Timberwolf with the large Honda.)"

*That's who this whole deal is about isn't it?*


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 23, 2008)

The way that was worded made it sound like AS member Timberwolf was injured.


----------



## Scooterbum (Sep 23, 2008)

That's the way I take it.Was it someone else?


----------



## Urbicide (Sep 23, 2008)

Scooterbum said:


> So how's Timberwolf doing now?





Scooterbum said:


> Any word?





blsnelling said:


> The way that was worded made it sound like AS member Timberwolf was injured.



No worries. Brian posted here yesterday.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 23, 2008)

Urbicide said:


> No worries. Brian posted here yesterday.



I did a search and saw that and that's why I was so confused. But that doesn't take much these days, LOL


----------



## Scooterbum (Sep 23, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> I did a search and saw that and that's why I was so confused. But that doesn't take much these days, LOL





Join the club.


----------



## teacherman (Sep 23, 2008)

I think I come from "the home for the easily confused/distracted/entertained.." (take your pick)


----------



## excess650 (Sep 23, 2008)

Bump


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 23, 2008)

:agree2:


----------



## Scooterbum (Sep 24, 2008)

excess650 said:


> Bump


Bump


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Sep 24, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> I did a search and saw that and that's why I was so confused. But that doesn't take much these days, LOL





Scooterbum said:


> Join the club.





teacherman said:


> I think I come from "the home for the easily confused/distracted/entertained.." (take your pick)



Where am I?:spam:


----------



## spike60 (Sep 24, 2008)

Well we have an update to the proceedings here: A member who probably doesn't want to be identified, but I'm going to do it anyway, has sent an interesting donation. Since there is nothing in the prize basket for Stihl fans, he has donated a Stihl 066.   

It isn't new, and in fact has seen lots of use. Idle is a little funky and may need some carb attention. But it runs strong, and has that "better not mess with me" sound that all 066's do. So, that will be our 4th prize. 

Thank you Scooterbum!


----------



## Urbicide (Sep 24, 2008)

Way to go Scooter! Far out! I was thinking about one of those saws today.


----------



## 166 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Updated 9/24 9:40PM*

Here are a list of names that donated through paypal. If you donated up to tonight (9/24) by 9:40PM Eastern time on paypal and are not on the list I do not have your donation.

*Names in bold I have little or no shipping information.* So if you could email me your address to




so I can update my list. 
There are a few others on the list that do not want to win anything but just donated.

The paypal total is up to $2,560.00! (Actually $2,559.18 after fee's) 

There have been 76 donations that add up to 256 Tickets! 

Average donation has been $33.63!

The largest single donation so far is $250!!!

There have been donations from the US, Canada x 2, Australia x 2, UK, Belgium, New Zealand, & Norway!

Lloyd H
SteveTheKiwi
Moss Man
Buckethead
Gumnuts is Donating the saw to monkeymanjoe if he wins!
romeo4540
*TreeSling'r*
SawTroll
Lurch2
kf6ivi
Daniel Pickett
Lawnmowerboy48
wet1
*fletcher0780*
sledgehammer
Raz900
dancan
mikeiss
04Ultra
pbuehning
metalspec
*W-Bickers*
rsscully
yukiginger
Lazermule
KMB
E-Mckinney
B Turner
7oaks
walexa07
J-Mesthene
*B-Morgan*
grandpatractor
Mike Cantolina
Vangellis
sierraazul
JohnL
West Texas
Madrone
scootr
yotehowler
Crashagn
Dennis Peacock
Belgian
2000SSM6
pallis
husky455rancher
Longwood
joatmon
Haywire Haywood
VI sawguy
radarme
*heimannm*
blsnelling
jkebxjunke
porky616
Jake
woodchop
teacherman
b1rdman
Mitymouse
EdRitchey
lectrocrew
NILZLOFGREN
Adkpk
*Tzed250*
Steve128
blackoak
Gatkeper1
ms310
Junkyard Jim
KsWoodsman
Stipes
D-Brents
Also have a member that didn't want to reveal his name


----------



## lazermule (Sep 24, 2008)

spike60 said:


> Well we have an update to the proceedings here: A member who probably doesn't want to be identified, but I'm going to do it anyway, has sent an interesting donation. Since there is nothing in the prize basket for Stihl fans, he has donated a Stihl 066.
> 
> It isn't new, and in fact has seen lots of use. Idle is a little funky and may need some carb attention. But it runs strong, and has that "better not mess with me" sound that all 066's do. So, that will be our 4th prize.
> 
> Thank you Scooterbum!



Cheers Scooterbum!  

Anyone got another breed to throw in the pot??? Could get interesting...


----------



## secureland (Sep 24, 2008)

There are $1,000s worth of saws here. Thanks to the generosity of a few.


----------



## handyhelper (Sep 25, 2008)

Thank you guys for doing this!
My payment just went through paypal
Brian


----------



## Evin (Sep 25, 2008)

Is there going to be a ticket for each saw.... or one ticket for all?


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Sep 25, 2008)

Looks like multiple draws from the same pot.. Grand prize, 1st place, 2nd place, etc etc.

Ian


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 25, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Looks like multiple draws from the same pot.. Grand prize, 1st place, 2nd place, etc etc.
> 
> Ian



Believe you are right - but that is not the main objective of this happening....


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 25, 2008)

Scooterbum said:


> That's the way I take it.Was it someone else?




As I read it, Timberwolf was the name of the machine, not the user......


----------



## dancan (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh darn !
Now that there is a 066 in the pot I'm gonna have to scrape up more money for more tickets :censored: to increase my odds :censored: .


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Sep 25, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Believe you are right - but that is not the main objective of this happening....



This is true, but realistically, the prize is what draws the tickets. A buddy of mine broke his back in a hunting accident 2 weeks ago and I was going to raffle off a rifle barrel at the hunting site we frequent. I had a lot of folk speak up and want to buy a ticket, but the site owner nixed the idea saying that raffles were illegal in the state that the board was hosted in. I asked for donations anyway without the raffle and 50% of those that were all excited about a ticket got real quiet.

the prize is what draws the ticket money.

Ian


----------



## scootr (Sep 25, 2008)

*The patient?*

Spike, how is our new-found friend doing? I hope he is not suffering too much, burns are the worst pain. With burns, every nerve ending in the burnt area is sending intense pain signals to the brain. I hope they have that under control.

Please keep us informed of the progress of him and his family. I am so proud of all the AS members here, stepping up to help out a stranger. I hope he will not be a stranger for long. I hope that after this is all over, he will drop on in to say HI. 

Scooterbum, good on you man! What comes around, goes around. Good on everybody that has ANYTHING to do with this noble cause! GOOD KARMA!

Spike, Scott and everyone else, this brings a little faith back, knowing that when a good person is in trouble, his fellow Americans will pitch in what they can to help a person in need. Everyone pat yourself on the back, you deserve it.

P.S.- A first name would be nice, until he introduces himself. (unless he wants to remain incognito). I think I would remain silent, I would not how to thank all the people that have contributed! What a great country, and a great group of "Obsessive compulsives". (CAD Junkies)

I can only hope, if I ever find myself, or a close person in need, I have a bunch of people like you all to help.


----------



## 166 (Sep 25, 2008)

*Updated 9/25 10:15PM*

Here are a list of names that donated through paypal. If you donated up to tonight (9/25) by 10:15PM Eastern time on paypal and are not on the list I do not have your donation.

*Names in bold I have little or no shipping information.* So if you could email me your address to




so I can update my list. 
There are a few others on the list that do not want to win anything but just donated.

The paypal total is up to $2,600.00! (Actually $2,599.41 after fee's) 

There have been 79 donations that add up to 260 Tickets! 

Average donation has been $32.91!

The largest single donation so far is $250!!!

There have been donations from the US, Canada x 2, Australia x 2, UK, Belgium, New Zealand, & Norway!

*JR-Ackley*
Andyshine
*handyhelper*
Lloyd H
SteveTheKiwi
Moss Man
Buckethead
Gumnuts is Donating the saw to monkeymanjoe if he wins!
romeo4540
*TreeSling'r*
SawTroll
Lurch2
kf6ivi
Daniel Pickett
Lawnmowerboy48
wet1
*fletcher0780*
sledgehammer
Raz900
dancan
mikeiss
04Ultra
pbuehning
metalspec
*W-Bickers*
rsscully
yukiginger
Lazermule
KMB
E-Mckinney
B Turner
7oaks
walexa07
J-Mesthene
*B-Morgan*
grandpatractor
Mike Cantolina
Vangellis
sierraazul
JohnL
West Texas
Madrone
scootr
yotehowler
Crashagn
Dennis Peacock
Belgian
2000SSM6
pallis
husky455rancher
Longwood
joatmon
Haywire Haywood
VI sawguy
radarme
*heimannm*
blsnelling
jkebxjunke
porky616
Jake
woodchop
teacherman
b1rdman
Mitymouse
EdRitchey
lectrocrew
NILZLOFGREN
Adkpk
*Tzed250*
Steve128
blackoak
Gatkeper1
ms310
Junkyard Jim
KsWoodsman
Stipes
D-Brents
Also have a member that didn't want to reveal his name

Grand Prize - Husqvarna 372XP Modded by TST Donated by Spike60 & TST
2nd Prize - Husqvarna 346XP Or Jonsered 2153 Donated by Spike60
3rd Prize - Dolmar PS-420 Donated by Cuttinscott & 166
4th Prize - Stihl 066 (Used) Donated by Scooterbum

*If the Paypal Total Hits $3,000 I'll add the following saw to the drawing!*
5th Prize??? - Dolmar PS7900 Used Low Hours but has light damage

Deadline is September 30th


----------



## 166 (Sep 25, 2008)

166 said:


> To pay with paypal login to your paypal account and click on Send Money. Use
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Repost


----------



## husky362 (Sep 26, 2008)

*great bunch of guy's*

I've been watching this great group of men come to the aid of fellow man,
alot of donation's and kind word's have been said to help this family,
yet more men step up and add another prize to the drawing to keep odd's more fair ....... these men only wish to help out a fellow man,


so i feel a need to step up my donation also to five more tickets


----------



## b1rdman (Sep 26, 2008)

husky362 said:


> I've been watching this great group of men come to the aid of fellow man,
> alot of donation's and kind word's have been said to help this family,
> yet more men step up and add another prize to the drawing to keep odd's more fair ....... these men only wish to help out a fellow man,
> 
> ...




Five more here too...


----------



## Vangellis (Sep 27, 2008)

Bump


----------



## lazermule (Sep 27, 2008)

Its great to see the turn out on this thread. Email this thread out to all your buddies and let's raise some more cash for this guy.


----------



## Erick (Sep 27, 2008)

Spike/Steve, Good news and bad news......

First the bad news wife just told me that I got a letter from the post office earlier this week (thanks for the timely info honey :censored: ). The check I sent to Spike was apparently damaged in the mailing process and was sent back to me torn in half and missing some pieces (glad this wasn't the electric bill  ).

Anyway the good news I upped my order and sent it pay pal to Steve. I also kicked in the .59 someone was short on the fee's to make the donation a nice round number again. 


Oh yeah I rambled on in the note's on pay pal and forgot to tell you who it was from,



now you know it‘s me.


----------



## ChainsawSquid (Sep 27, 2008)

Did you sell out? How many tickets are left?


----------



## Erick (Sep 27, 2008)

ChainsawSquid said:


> Did you sell out? How many tickets are left?



No limit.... buy as many as you like.


----------



## 166 (Sep 27, 2008)

*Updated 9/27 4:00PM*

Here are a list of names that donated through paypal. If you donated up to tonight (9/27) by 4:00PM Eastern time on paypal and are not on the list I do not have your donation.

*Names in bold I have little or no shipping information.* So if you could email me your address to



so I can update my list. 
There are a few others on the list that do not want to win anything but just donated.

*The paypal total is up to $2,780.00! *(Actually $2,778.10 after fee's) 

There have been 84 donations that add up to 278 Tickets! 

Average donation has been $33.07!

The largest single donation so far is $250!!!

There have been donations from the US, Canada x 2, Australia x 2, UK, Belgium, New Zealand, & Norway!


Erick
E-Mckinney 2nd Donation!
b1rdman 2nd Donation!
husky362
R-Reid
*JR-Ackley*
Andyshine
handyhelper
Lloyd H
SteveTheKiwi
Moss Man
Buckethead
Gumnuts is Donating the saw to monkeymanjoe if he wins!
romeo4540
*TreeSling'r*
SawTroll
Lurch2
kf6ivi
Daniel Pickett
Lawnmowerboy48
wet1
*fletcher0780*
sledgehammer
Raz900
dancan
mikeiss
04Ultra
pbuehning
metalspec
*W-Bickers*
rsscully
yukiginger
Lazermule
KMB
E-Mckinney
B Turner
7oaks
walexa07
J-Mesthene
B-Morgan
grandpatractor
Mike Cantolina
Vangellis
sierraazul
JohnL
West Texas
Madrone
scootr
yotehowler
Crashagn
Dennis Peacock
Belgian
2000SSM6
pallis
husky455rancher
Longwood
joatmon
Haywire Haywood
VI sawguy
radarme
*heimannm*
blsnelling
jkebxjunke
porky616
Jake
woodchop
teacherman
b1rdman
Mitymouse
EdRitchey
lectrocrew
NILZLOFGREN
Adkpk
*Tzed250*
Steve128
blackoak
Gatkeper1
ms310
Junkyard Jim
KsWoodsman
Stipes
D-Brents
Also have a member that didn't want to reveal his name

Grand Prize - Husqvarna 372XP Modded by TST Donated by Spike60 & TST
2nd Prize - Husqvarna 346XP Or Jonsered 2153 Donated by Spike60
3rd Prize - Dolmar PS-420 Donated by Cuttinscott & 166
4th Prize - Stihl 066 (Used) Donated by Scooterbum

*If the Paypal Total Hits $3,000 I'll add the following saw to the drawing!
**Only need 22 More Tickets*
5th Prize??? - Dolmar PS7900 Used Low Hours but has light damage

Deadline is September 30th


----------



## grandpatractor (Sep 27, 2008)

I just sent some via paypal for a couple more---YeeHaw!!!


----------



## excess650 (Sep 27, 2008)

Paypal sent for more tickets!


----------



## ents (Sep 27, 2008)

So, how many members have contributed (I'm too lazy to count up the names on the lists but I'm willing to bet someone has (or has that already been posted?))?

Pretty cool


----------



## Scooterbum (Sep 28, 2008)

Bump...............


----------



## nilzlofgren (Sep 28, 2008)

I just sent a paypal for two more tickets, But forgot to leave my name. The paypal is from [email protected] I sent it at 11:00 am on Sunday 9/28. Member name Nilzlofgren. Thanx.


----------



## ironray (Sep 28, 2008)

166 said:


> I've already received a quite a few payments from members!!
> 
> Only other thing I ask is to put your AS member name in the note section on the paypal payment.



I'm in for 2. Prayers for the family.

Ray


----------



## excess650 (Sep 28, 2008)

bump!!!!

C'mon guys, just a couple of days left for a chance to help a family in need and possibly end up with one or more of 5 great saws!:chainsawguy: :chainsawguy: :chainsawguy:


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 28, 2008)

Scooterbum said:


> Bump...............



You are the reliable "bump-man" here.......


----------



## Scooterbum (Sep 28, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> You are the reliable "bump-man" here.......



LOL !! 
I've been called worse...............


----------



## RDT (Sep 28, 2008)

Count me in . Paypal sent.


----------



## 166 (Sep 28, 2008)

We're getting close to 300 Tickets!:jawdrop:


----------



## ChainsawSquid (Sep 28, 2008)

$103.50 just sent in for 10 tixs.


----------



## stevethekiwi (Sep 28, 2008)

ChainsawSquid said:


> $103.50 just sent in for 10 tixs.



nice 1!


----------



## 166 (Sep 28, 2008)

Here is the PS7900 Dolmar that has been added to the drawing. It will not have the 24" GB bar included.

The saw has low hours but was smashed once and had the gas tank replaced. Only other damage is the side cover is cracked and the handle is slightly bent. This is the only bar this saw ran and it still has most of the paint on it.


----------



## 166 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## husky455rancher (Sep 28, 2008)

not too shabby


----------



## toddstreeservic (Sep 29, 2008)

I wouldn't kick it out of the woodshed.


----------



## spike60 (Sep 29, 2008)

Have a few more donations to add from the snail mail corner.

Ellison
Christman
103scooter

Snail mail total is now at $1220. 

What a great thing that Scott and Steve have done by adding the 7900, huh? Truely an amazing thing going on here. 

This is fun, but in one way I'm glad that the entries will stop coming in tomorrow: I've got an awful lot of tickets to fill out! 

Good thing I will have 11 days til the GTG. BTW, I'm going to bump that thread up with some details and questions that I have, and I'll post some accurate directions. Mapquest has us on Mars.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 29, 2008)

166 said:


> Here is the PS7900 Dolmar that has been added to the drawing. It will not have the 24" GB bar included.
> 
> The saw has low hours but was smashed once and had the gas tank replaced. Only other damage is the side cover is cracked and the handle is slightly bent. This is the only bar this saw ran and it still has most of the paint on it.
> .....



What hit it?


----------



## 166 (Sep 29, 2008)

ChainsawSquid said:


> $103.50 just sent in for 10 tixs.





ChainsawSquid said:


> Did you sell out? How many tickets are left?



I just sent your money back:crazy1: :crazy1:


----------



## 166 (Sep 29, 2008)

*Only 1 More Day To Donate
Deadline is September 30th 11:59PM Eastern*

*Updated 9/29 10:30PM*

Here are a list of names that donated through paypal. If you donated up to tonight (9/29) by 10:30PM Eastern time on paypal and are not on the list I do not have your donation.

*Names in bold I have little or no shipping information.* So if you could email me your address to



so I can update my list. 
There are a few others on the list that do not want to win anything but just donated.

*The paypal total is up to $3,010! *(Actually $3,016.10 after fee's and an extra donation by b1rdman ) 

There have been 94 donations that add up to 301 Tickets! 

Average donation has been $32.09!

The largest single donation so far is $250!!!

There have been donations from the US, Canada x 2, Australia x 2, UK, Belgium, New Zealand, & Norway!


LarryTheCableGuy
pallis 2nd Donation!
R-Vasik
RDT
*ironray*
NILZLOFGREN 2nd Donation!
ENTS
excess650
grandpatractor 2nd Donation!
Erick
E-Mckinney 2nd Donation!
b1rdman 2nd Donation!
husky362
R-Reid
*JR-Ackley*
Andyshine
handyhelper
Lloyd H
SteveTheKiwi
Moss Man
Buckethead
Gumnuts is Donating the saw to monkeymanjoe if he wins!
romeo4540
*TreeSling'r*
SawTroll
Lurch2
kf6ivi
Daniel Pickett
Lawnmowerboy48
wet1
*fletcher0780*
sledgehammer
Raz900
dancan
mikeiss
04Ultra
pbuehning
metalspec
*W-Bickers*
rsscully
yukiginger
Lazermule
KMB
E-Mckinney
B Turner
7oaks
walexa07
J-Mesthene
B-Morgan
grandpatractor
Mike Cantolina
Vangellis
sierraazul
JohnL
West Texas
Madrone
scootr
yotehowler
Crashagn
Dennis Peacock
Belgian
2000SSM6
pallis
husky455rancher
Longwood
joatmon
Haywire Haywood
VI sawguy
radarme
*heimannm*
blsnelling
jkebxjunke
porky616
Jake
woodchop
teacherman
b1rdman
Mitymouse
EdRitchey
lectrocrew
NILZLOFGREN
Adkpk
*Tzed250*
Steve128
blackoak
Gatkeper1
ms310
Junkyard Jim
KsWoodsman
Stipes
D-Brents
Also have a member that didn't want to reveal his name

*Grand Prize - Husqvarna 372XP Modded by TST Donated by Spike60 & TST
2nd Prize - Husqvarna 346XP Or Jonsered 2153 Donated by Spike60
3rd Prize - Dolmar PS-420 Donated by Cuttinscott & 166
4th Prize - Stihl 066 (Used) Donated by Scooterbum
5th Prize - Dolmar PS7900 Used Low Hours but has light damage Donated by Cuttinscott & 166

*


----------



## excess650 (Sep 30, 2008)

bump!!!! today is the deadline for entries!!!! It appears that between checks and Papal the total is close to $4250 so far! Hurry!!!!


----------



## Madsaw (Sep 30, 2008)

Paypaled my money for 2 this morn
Bob


----------



## woodcutter69 (Sep 30, 2008)

pp sent for 3 tickets. email is [email protected]


----------



## secureland (Sep 30, 2008)

I wanted to get a couple of tickets through paypal.

Unfortuantely I have to wait 3-5 days for their "micro-deposits". 

Can you guys think of anyway I can buy a couple more tickets, debit card over the phone, I'll pay fees?

Will you accept money after today?

Thanks


----------



## 166 (Sep 30, 2008)

secureland said:


> I wanted to get a couple of tickets through paypal.
> 
> Unfortuantely I have to wait 3-5 days for their "micro-deposits".
> 
> ...



Give me a call at the number below and I can run your card.

Steve


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm really amazed at how much good a bunch of yokels like us can do when motivated by chainsaws, and genuine good hearted charity.


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 30, 2008)

Steven check your paypal.........Just sent you another.......


----------



## 166 (Sep 30, 2008)

*Sold 24 tickets so far today  
Deadline is Tonight at midnight eastern.

Steve*


----------



## 166 (Oct 1, 2008)

*The total number of tickets sold (329) added up to $3,290! *
*(Actually $3,311.43 after fee's and an extra donation by b1rdman) *

**There were 105 donations total.
*Average donation has been $31.54!
*The largest single donation was $250 by jkebxjunke 
*There were been donations from the US, Canada x 2, Australia x 2, UK, Belgium, New Zealand, & Norway!
*There are a few on the list that do not want to win anything but just donated. Right now those are included in the ticket count but will be changed later.*

*Names in Bold/Red I have little or no shipping information. So if you could email me your address to




so I can update my list. *
*secureland
El_Kabong
618scottm
04Ultra 2nd Donation!
Lawnmowerboy48
Jake 2nd Donation!
wanab
woodcutter69
Madsaw
romeo4540 2nd Donation!
tomdcomer
LarryTheCableGuy
pallis 2nd Donation!
R-Vasik
RDT
ironray
NILZLOFGREN 2nd Donation!
ENTS
excess650
grandpatractor 2nd Donation!
Erick
E-Mckinney 2nd Donation!
b1rdman 2nd Donation!
husky362
R-Reid
JR-Ackley
Andyshine
handyhelper
Lloyd H
SteveTheKiwi
Moss Man
Buckethead
Gumnuts is Donating the saw to monkeymanjoe if he wins!
romeo4540
TreeSling'r
SawTroll
Lurch2
kf6ivi
Daniel Pickett
Lawnmowerboy48
wet1
fletcher0780
sledgehammer
Raz900
dancan
mikeiss
04Ultra
pbuehning
metalspec
W-Bickers
rsscully
yukiginger
Lazermule
KMB
E-Mckinney
B Turner
7oaks
walexa07
J-Mesthene
B-Morgan
grandpatractor
Mike Cantolina
Vangellis
sierraazul
JohnL
West Texas
Madrone
scootr
yotehowler
Crashagn
Dennis Peacock
Belgian
2000SSM6
pallis
husky455rancher
Longwood
joatmon
Haywire Haywood
VI sawguy
radarme
heimannm
blsnelling
jkebxjunke
porky616
Jake
woodchop
teacherman
b1rdman
Mitymouse
EdRitchey
lectrocrew
NILZLOFGREN
Adkpk
Tzed250
Steve128
blackoak
Gatkeper1
ms310
Junkyard Jim
KsWoodsman
Stipes
D-Brents
Also have a member that didn't want to reveal his name*

*Grand Prize - Husqvarna 372XP Modded by TST Donated by Spike60 & TST
2nd Prize - Husqvarna 346XP Or Jonsered 2153 Donated by Spike60
3rd Prize - Dolmar PS-420 Donated by Cuttinscott & 166
4th Prize - Stihl 066 (Used) Donated by Scooterbum
5th Prize - Dolmar PS7900 Used Low Hours but has light damage Donated by Cuttinscott & 166

*


----------



## custom8726 (Oct 1, 2008)

Did you not get my donation? The wife sent it the day after the original post but I do not see my screen name on the list. I do not really care about the prize just want to know you got it.


----------



## PB (Oct 1, 2008)

custom8726 said:


> Did you not get my donation? The wife sent it the day after the original post but I do not see my screen name on the list. I do not really care about the prize just want to know you got it.



http://www.arboristsite.com/showpost.php?p=1148444&postcount=213


----------



## custom8726 (Oct 1, 2008)

PlantBiologist said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/showpost.php?p=1148444&postcount=213



Good glad it made it!! I missed that post. Thanks


----------



## Moss Man (Oct 1, 2008)

I don't see you on that there list either? If you don't care about the Modified 372XP.....can I have it if you win?


----------



## lazermule (Oct 2, 2008)

This may have been covered, but is the drawing happening at the benefit or sometime before it?


----------



## spike60 (Oct 2, 2008)

lazermule said:


> This may have been covered, but is the drawing happening at the benefit or sometime before it?



The drawing will be held on Oct 11 at our GTG here at the store. We will post the winners as they come out. Probably pick 'em after lunch.

The actual benefit is this weekend at the town park. I'd never get all of the tickets filled out by this Saturday anyway.


----------



## spike60 (Oct 2, 2008)

Hanging late here at the store. Took about two hours to fill out the tickets for the snail mail entries. Can't wait til I get the list from Steve and Scott!

Was kind of fun seeing all the different places that the donations came from. The paypal ones should be even more interesting. 

I'll pass all of the checks on to Lisa now that the tickets are filled out, which had to be done first, since in many cases, much of the contact information was only on the checks themselves. 

Thanks again everybody. I'm looking forward to the drawing on the 11th.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 2, 2008)

spike60 said:


> Hanging late here at the store. Took about two hours to fill out the tickets for the snail mail entries. Can't wait til I get the list from Steve and Scott!
> 
> Was kind of fun seeing all the different places that the donations came from. The paypal ones should be even more interesting.
> 
> ...




Any updates on the injured man?????


----------



## spike60 (Oct 2, 2008)

He's doing pretty good. Probably doing more work than he's supposed to, which is a good sign!


----------



## Dennis_Peacock (Oct 2, 2008)

Great progress on the donations folks. Glad to see it all come together. Congrats to you all.!!!


----------



## excess650 (Oct 2, 2008)

spike60 said:


> Hanging late here at the store. Took about two hours to fill out the tickets for the snail mail entries. Can't wait til I get the list from Steve and Scott!
> 
> Was kind of fun seeing all the different places that the donations came from. The paypal ones should be even more interesting.
> 
> ...



Goodonya for doing this Spike! I'd rep ya again if I could!


----------



## Former Saw Builder (Oct 2, 2008)

spike60 said:


> He's doing pretty good. Probably doing more work than he's supposed to, which is a good sign!



That is a good sign glad to here it...


----------



## lazermule (Oct 3, 2008)

I'll Rep him, good job!!!


Darn it! It wont let me either....


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 4, 2008)

EdRitchey said:


> That is a good sign glad to here it...



:agree2: 



(Bump).


----------



## Moss Man (Oct 4, 2008)

Hopefully the injured gentleman has a complete and speedy recovery and maybe the next president can open the door for this country having less uninsured american citizens. Estimates are that 46 million people in this great country are uninsured.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Oct 4, 2008)

Moss Man said:


> maybe the next president can open the door for this country having less uninsured american citizens.




translation: I sure hope that socialism really takes hold so the gubmint can solve all our problems..

Ian


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 4, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> translation: I sure hope that socialism really takes hold so the gubmint can solve all our problems..
> 
> Ian




Imo, health care is a government responsibility - and I am not a socialist by any means.........opcorn:


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Oct 4, 2008)

I guess we'll just have to agree to disagree then.

Ian


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 4, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> I guess we'll just have to agree to disagree then.
> 
> Ian




Yes, it has "allways" been like that here, socialists or not (I prefere not).....


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Oct 4, 2008)

I dont trust our gubbermnt as far as I could throw em... having experience with the gov. health system... its lacking.


----------



## cuttinscott (Oct 4, 2008)

Hey Spike.... I know the 30th has come and gone but the maillady just dropped off a check in the amount of $500.00 from a AS member in Washington............

So If Its Not Too Late tag 50 tickets..............



Scott


----------



## Austin1 (Oct 4, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Yes, it has "allways" been like that here, socialists or not (I prefere not).....


You and I are in the same boat!


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Oct 4, 2008)

cuttinscott said:


> Hey Spike.... I know the 30th has come and gone but the maillady just dropped off a check in the amount of $500.00 from a AS member in Washington............
> 
> So If Its Not Too Late tag 50 tickets..............
> 
> ...



:jawdrop: :jawdrop: 


Spike, have you let the guy or his wife know the total so far? Just wondering what their reactions were. I hope he doesn't faint and get hurt again, j/k.


----------



## 04ultra (Oct 4, 2008)

cuttinscott said:


> Hey Spike.... I know the 30th has come and gone but the maillady just dropped off a check in the amount of $500.00 from a AS member in Washington............
> 
> So If Its Not Too Late tag 50 tickets..............
> 
> ...




*That person must be one h3ll of a great guy.............*  






.


----------



## Grizzly (Oct 4, 2008)

That is very generous of you to help out a fellow tree guy. 
I'm in. 
how do we get tickets?


----------



## Erick (Oct 4, 2008)

cuttinscott said:


> Hey Spike.... I know the 30th has come and gone but the maillady just dropped off a check in the amount of $500.00 from a AS member in Washington............
> 
> So If Its Not Too Late tag 50 tickets..............
> 
> ...



Now thats what I'm talk'n bout.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Oct 4, 2008)

Send it back!

Wassa matter wid the guy... can't respect a flippin' deadline or what?

LOL,
Ian


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 4, 2008)

Austin1 said:


> You and I are in the same boat!


Not really - POS Obama isn't here.....


----------



## Austin1 (Oct 4, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Not really - POS Obama isn't here.....


He is not here! You must be thinking about are neighbor lol!


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Oct 4, 2008)

you want him? Im sure that there are many who would like to send him over ya'alls way..


----------



## spike60 (Oct 6, 2008)

Jkebxjunke said:


> you want him? Im sure that there are many who would like to send him over ya'alls way..



Yeah, but he'd still be on the planet.


----------



## spike60 (Oct 6, 2008)

cuttinscott said:


> Hey Spike.... I know the 30th has come and gone but the maillady just dropped off a check in the amount of $500.00 from a AS member in Washington............
> 
> So If Its Not Too Late tag 50 tickets..............
> 
> ...



Just when I thought I was getting caught up on filling out the tickets. 

That is truly amazing. I got the PM. Are we not supposed to say who this is, or is it OK to identify him?


----------



## 04ultra (Oct 6, 2008)

spike60 said:


> Just when I thought I was getting caught up on filling out the tickets.
> 
> That is truly amazing. I got the PM. Are we not supposed to say who this is, or is it OK to identify him?






NO..............


----------



## spike60 (Oct 6, 2008)

04ultra said:


> NO..............



It's......it's.......it's.........I won't say a word.


----------



## Scooterbum (Oct 6, 2008)

spike60 said:


> It's......it's.......it's.........I won't say a word.





Derrrr..................Uhhhh.................


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Oct 6, 2008)

cuttinscott said:


> Hey Spike.... I know the 30th has come and gone but the maillady just dropped off a check in the amount of $500.00 from a AS member in Washington............
> 
> So If Its Not Too Late tag 50 tickets..............
> 
> ...


I'd like to see the family get the good from the contributions. Before sending it back what was the postmark date. 

I'm not a regular poster to this forum, but has anybody given though to what happens if one contributor takes more than one prize ? Are they increasing their odds of winning a prize or every prize by dropping a bundle in the pot ?

Just a thought, maybe already covered but didnt see it mentioned before.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 6, 2008)

I have an idea who it _could_ be - but no reason to post that..........


----------



## spike60 (Oct 6, 2008)

KsWoodsMan said:


> I'd like to see the family get the good from the contributions. Before sending it back what was the postmark date.
> 
> I'm not a regular poster to this forum, but has anybody given though to what happens if one contributor takes more than one prize ? Are they increasing their odds of winning a prize or every prize by dropping a bundle in the pot ?
> 
> Just a thought, maybe already covered but didnt see it mentioned before.



Well, it hasn't come up yet, but there is no way to limit anyone. Obviously the odds of winning are increased by the number of tickets bought. 

But this has really been more about helping than winning. With that in mind, it should be noted that the member who bought the 50 tickets said that if he wins the saw, he wants it given to the guy who got hurt. So, it's not a case of someone looking to get an armload of prizes.


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Oct 6, 2008)

spike60 said:


> Well, it hasn't come up yet, but there is no way to limit anyone. Obviously the odds of winning are increased by the number of tickets bought.
> 
> But this has really been more about helping than winning. With that in mind, it should be noted that the member who bought the 50 tickets said that if he wins the saw, he wants it given to the guy who got hurt. So, it's not a case of someone looking to get an armload of prizes.




Yes, I understand their odds are increased by the # of tickets purchased. No problem with that, at all. 

Thanks.


----------



## Scooterbum (Oct 6, 2008)

What with the way the world is turnin' it does a heart good to see all these people helping out for most on here, a complete stranger.

May God Bless all that have donated.


----------



## Former Saw Builder (Oct 6, 2008)

Spike how is the family doing I hope things are getting better for them. Even though everybody really pitched in here it's got to be just a drop in the bucket when it comes to medical bills. I just hope he's doing better and pray that all goes well for him and his family in the future.


----------



## husky455rancher (Oct 6, 2008)

+1


----------



## jra1100 (Oct 6, 2008)

*My 2 cents*

This whole thing is not about wining in my opinion, it's about helping. If there are any winners it is those who have donated saws. They are the ones who have stepped up and put something on the line with no chance of getting anything. I believe that the term "hero's" is over used, but these guys come close. JR


----------



## KMB (Oct 7, 2008)

jra1100 said:


> This whole thing is not about wining in my opinion, it's about helping. If there are any winners it is those who have donated saws. They are the ones who have stepped up and put something on the line with no chance of getting anything. I believe that the term "hero's" is over used, but these guys come close. JR



Nailed it!

Kevin


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 7, 2008)

spike60 said:


> Well, it hasn't come up yet, but there is no way to limit anyone. Obviously the odds of winning are increased by the number of tickets bought.
> 
> But this has really been more about helping than winning. With that in mind, it should be noted that the member who bought the 50 tickets said that if he wins the saw, he wants it given to the guy who got hurt. So, it's not a case of someone looking to get an armload of prizes.





jra1100 said:


> This whole thing is not about wining in my opinion, it's about helping. If there are any winners it is those who have donated saws. They are the ones who have stepped up and put something on the line with no chance of getting anything. I believe that the term "hero's" is over used, but these guys come close. JR




:agree2:

:agree2:


----------



## spike60 (Oct 8, 2008)

Well time to do a little tallying up as to where we are. 

$1220-Checks sent directly here.
$3395- paypal donations. Way to go cutting edge.
$530- Local cash sales
$500- Anonymous donation that cuttinscott posted earlier.

So we are now standing at $5645. 90% of it from the good folks right here on AS. 

Other than the obvious gratitude to everyone who has donated, some special thanks to a few who really made a difference.

Darin for allowing us to use the forum to do this.

Scott and Steve up at the Cutting Edge who really put this over the top by opening up the Paypal floodgate, and then adding the two Dolmars to the prize list.

Scooterbum for donating the 066, giving the Stihl contingent some representation.

Bookerdog and TST for modding the 372.

And our local town councilman Henry Rank who donated the raffle tickets that I've spent the last couple nights filling out. 

If I forgot anyone, I'll be sure to mention it later.

I'll keep you posted on the drawing this Saturday. Probably a little after lunch, and we will drag it out and post 'em one at a time.


----------



## beowulf67 (Oct 8, 2008)

*Nice update, Spike.....*

Solid numbers...........SOLID PEOPLE.

This thread gets my vote for Best Of The Year.


----------



## Ole Farmerbuck (Oct 8, 2008)

spike60 said:


> Well time to do a little tallying up as to where we are.
> 
> $1220-Checks sent directly here.
> $3395- paypal donations. Way to go cutting edge.
> ...


Ummm I think you forgot someone. His name is SPIKE 60 !!! You da man!


----------



## Scooterbum (Oct 8, 2008)

Ole Farmerbuck said:


> Ummm I think you forgot someone. His name is SPIKE 60 !!! You da man!



Here....Here....A big "Thumbs Up " to Spike.


----------



## KMB (Oct 8, 2008)

Ole Farmerbuck said:


> Ummm I think you forgot someone. His name is SPIKE 60 !!! You da man!





Scooterbum said:


> Here....Here....A big "Thumbs Up " to Spike.



:agree2: :agree2:

Kevin


----------



## lazermule (Oct 8, 2008)

KMB said:


> :agree2: :agree2:
> 
> Kevin



C'mon guys lets all have a beer in honor of these guys.....


----------



## ents (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## nilzlofgren (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## excess650 (Oct 8, 2008)

Highland Brewing Company (Asheville, NC) Oatmeal Porter(but prefer the Black Mocha Stout)


----------



## nilzlofgren (Oct 8, 2008)

excess650 said:


> Highland Brewing Company (Asheville, NC) Oatmeal Porter(but prefer the Black Mocha Stout)



Killians Irish Red please


----------



## excess650 (Oct 8, 2008)

spike60 said:


> Well time to do a little tallying up as to where we are.
> 
> $1220-Checks sent directly here.
> $3395- paypal donations. Way to go cutting edge.
> ...



I SURELY wanted to be there, Spike, but had a prior commitment. I do hope the weather cooperates for ya!


----------



## Ole Farmerbuck (Oct 8, 2008)

lazermule said:


> C'mon guys lets all have a beer in honor of these guys.....


I dont drink anymore but i did have a plate full of mexican food tonight in honor of Spike.


----------



## Former Saw Builder (Oct 8, 2008)

Ole Farmerbuck said:


> I dont drink anymore but i did have a plate full of mexican food tonight in honor of Spike.



WOW that would be enough to make anybody drink...


----------



## Brmorgan (Oct 9, 2008)

EdRitchey said:


> WOW that would be enough to make anybody drink...



Yep, he'll be swiggin' the Pepto-Bismol later on... 

Just kiddin', Mexican food rocks. 

Those are some pretty decent numbers there, I'm glad to have been a part of something like this. It isn't very often, unfortunately (or fortunately?!?), that I see things like this happen.


----------



## fletcher0780 (Oct 10, 2008)

Please provide an update on the guys condition if you get a chance. I hope all is well and he's improving beyond expectations.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Oct 10, 2008)

pain... drugs... peeling... weeping... bandage changes... followed by more drugs.

Ian


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 10, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> pain... drugs... peeling... weeping... bandage changes... followed by more drugs.
> 
> Ian



Agree, when you are fried, it isn't easy at all.........:censored:


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Oct 10, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> pain... drugs... peeling... weeping... bandage changes... followed by more drugs.
> 
> Ian



Sounds like a typical friday night.


----------



## spike60 (Oct 10, 2008)

fletcher0780 said:


> Please provide an update on the guys condition if you get a chance. I hope all is well and he's improving beyond expectations.



He stopped in yesterday and the recovery is going pretty good. He doesn't really look all that bad because his face only has a couple of marks on it. But then he lifted up his shirt and WHOA did he get burned. His discription of his attempt to put it out and then pull his shirt over his head while it was still burning was something I'll never forget. And his "treatment" was also mighty interesting to say the least. 

He spent some time looking over the list of all you guys that helped and where you are all from and it really blew his mind. I think the idea that so many people from all over the world would take part in this made much more of an impression on him than any amount of money ever could.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Oct 11, 2008)

Glad to help. Tonight I found out a kid that I went to high school with and was on the wrestling team with got badly burnt in apartment fire this past week. They've had to amputate both legs at the hip, and they might have to take his one arm too. He's just 26 and makes you really appreciate the things you have because it can always get worse.


----------



## lectrocrew (Oct 11, 2008)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> really appreciate the things you have because it can always get worse.


Very very true.


----------



## WidowMaker (Oct 11, 2008)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> Glad to help. Tonight I found out a kid that I went to high school with and was on the wrestling team with got badly burnt in apartment fire this past week. They've had to amputate both legs at the hip, and they might have to take his one arm too. He's just 26 and makes you really appreciate the things you have because it can always get worse.


===

:jawdrop: How sad, I think I'd just as soon they shot me...


----------



## spike60 (Oct 11, 2008)

OK, now that I finally had something to eat, it's time to commence with the drawing. Stay tuned....................


----------



## 166 (Oct 11, 2008)

spike60 said:


> OK, now that I finally had something to eat, it's time to commence with the drawing. Stay tuned....................



If you want keep pulling tickets for (5) Dolmar Hats, (5) Dolmar T-Shirts, and (5) Dolmar Sweat Shirts.

Steve


----------



## spike60 (Oct 11, 2008)

5th prize; Used Dolmar 7900: BloodOnTheIce


----------



## spike60 (Oct 11, 2008)

4th prize, used Stihl 066 from Scooterbum: Excess650


----------



## spike60 (Oct 11, 2008)

3rd Prize, Dolmar 420 from The Cutting Edge: Lance Umhey, (local)


----------



## spike60 (Oct 11, 2008)

2nd prize, 346XP or 2153: STIPES


----------



## spike60 (Oct 11, 2008)

And first prize, after I go get something to drink.....


----------



## spike60 (Oct 11, 2008)

1st Prize: MS310  

Wouldn't you know, a Stihl guy wins the Husky!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## nilzlofgren (Oct 11, 2008)

My congrats to: Blood on the ice, Excess650, Lance Umhey, Stipes, and MS310.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 11, 2008)

spike60 said:


> 5th prize; Used Dolmar 7900: BloodOnTheIce



LOL - just fitting that a Stihl dealer won that one........


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 11, 2008)

spike60 said:


> 1st Prize: MS310
> 
> Wouldn't you know, a Stihl guy wins the Husky!!! Congrats!!!!



I guess his user name needs to be changed...........


----------



## toddstreeservic (Oct 11, 2008)

They could always give them back and draw again.


----------



## nilzlofgren (Oct 11, 2008)

Now we know what to do, the next time someone needs our help.


----------



## custom8726 (Oct 11, 2008)

Congrats to the winners!! Its awsome how everyone pulled together for this.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Oct 11, 2008)

Excellent. I have been secretly wanting one of those. It should make an excellent big brother to my MS361. I've a 4 foot across willow with it's name on it.


----------



## pallis (Oct 11, 2008)

I was hoping someone local would win at least one of the draws to ad to the fun of the event. God bless the injured man and all of you! Job well done.


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Oct 11, 2008)

The holiday season is close at hand. This will be a Christmas that won't be soon forgotten. Hopefully the 'marks' left from the accident will be a reminder of the good in people not the pain from recovery.

From the Organizers to the sponsors and numerous contributors, My hat goes off to every one that made this happen for them.


----------



## Former Saw Builder (Oct 11, 2008)

This was a great deed and fun to boot good luck to the winners with their new saws... And a speedy recovery to our friend in need and his family.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 11, 2008)

spike60 said:


> 1st Prize: MS310
> 
> Wouldn't you know, a Stihl guy wins the Husky!!! Congrats!!!!



LOL - just happy to partisipate here, thanks to PayPal.......


----------



## lectrocrew (Oct 11, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> LOL - just happy to partisipate here.......


+1
This has been a great event to be a part of. If this type of goodwill towards our fellow man was practiced more often in our world, it would certainly be a better place.
Congrats to the prize winners and hats off to all who helped the man in need!!!


----------



## dustytools (Oct 11, 2008)

Congratulations to all of the winners!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Oct 11, 2008)

Congrats to the winners and I hope you guys are having a great time at the GTG. Post lots of pics please


----------



## wanab (Oct 11, 2008)

spike60 said:


> 1st Prize: MS310
> 
> Wouldn't you know, a Stihl guy wins the Husky!!! Congrats!!!!



hee,hee,

if anybody could use one its him.


----------



## toddstreeservic (Oct 11, 2008)

ms310, If you are reading this, I will give you $500 for it.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Oct 11, 2008)

And the first bid on the "won" 7900 is placed, LOL.


 Great job on the whole event fellers!


----------



## custom8726 (Oct 11, 2008)

lectrocrew said:


> +1
> This has been a great event to be a part of. *If this type of goodwill towards our fellow man was practiced more often in our world, it would certainly be a better place.*Congrats to the prize winners and hats off to all who helped the man in need!!!



Well said!!


----------



## toddstreeservic (Oct 11, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> And the first bid on the "won" 7900 is placed, LOL.
> 
> 
> Great job on the whole event fellers!



That bid was for the 372xp.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Oct 11, 2008)

toddstreeservic said:


> That bid was for the 372xp.



Opps, nevermind, my condolences....


----------



## stipes (Oct 11, 2008)

*Omg!!!!*

I cant believe it!!!!!! I have never won anything decent in my life...I about passed out when I seen my name on....Dang...I was so tired after working all night and went out and cut a few down this morning,went to bed this affternoon,and got on here tonight...I turned 46 years old today..What a wonderfull Birthday present!!!!
I hope you should know,,,this was a good cause for someone in need,,and everyone should be damn proud!!!! I learned alot from here,,and most of all the people on here is GREAT!!!!
I seen how much money was raised,and from our little corner of the world,,that was mind blowing...It dont turn the burn pain away,,but hope it gives him and his family at least a peace of mind with the bills,,and to show there are stil some good people left in this world......


  Thats for you all!!!!!


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Oct 11, 2008)

:agree2: I've never felt so damn lucky. Thanks to Bob and Scott for making this all possible.


----------



## secureland (Oct 11, 2008)

stipes said:


> I cant believe it!!!!!! I have never won anything decent in my life...I about passed out when I seen my name on....Dang...I was so tired after working all night and went out and cut a few down this morning,went to bed this affternoon,and got on here tonight...I turned 46 years old today..What a wonderfull Birthday present!!!!
> I hope you should know,,,this was a good cause for someone in need,,and everyone should be damn proud!!!! I learned alot from here,,and most of all the people on here is GREAT!!!!
> I seen how much money was raised,and from our little corner of the world,,that was mind blowing...It dont turn the burn pain away,,but hope it gives him and his family at least a peace of mind with the bills,,and to show there are stil some good people left in this world......
> 
> ...



Congrats Stipes!

Your kindness has been returned to you!

Happy Birthday!


----------



## ents (Oct 12, 2008)

To all the sponsors, organizers, and participants, ----- well, all the words have been said, so


----------



## nilzlofgren (Oct 12, 2008)

Happy birthday STIPES.


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Oct 12, 2008)

nilzlofgren said:


> Happy birthday STIPES.



:agree2: Yip ! somebodies lucky day ! congrats to all.


----------



## ironray (Oct 13, 2008)

spike60 said:


> He stopped in yesterday and the recovery is going pretty good. He doesn't really look all that bad because his face only has a couple of marks on it. But then he lifted up his shirt and WHOA did he get burned. His discription of his attempt to put it out and then pull his shirt over his head while it was still burning was something I'll never forget. And his "treatment" was also mighty interesting to say the least.
> 
> He spent some time looking over the list of all you guys that helped and where you are all from and it really blew his mind. I think the idea that so many people from all over the world would take part in this made much more of an impression on him than any amount of money ever could.



Thanks for the update. It's wonderful that he's doing well. As long as he has friends like you he'll be okay. Thanks for doing this.    

Congratulations to all the winners.:greenchainsaw: :greenchainsaw:


----------



## spike60 (Oct 13, 2008)

nilzlofgren said:


> Happy birthday STIPES.



Exactly!

This thread has had a little magic in it from the get go, so it's only right that somebody wins something on their birthday. Happy birthday Stipes!

This has been a real good experience for me. The spirit that everyone took hold of to make this happen was pretty moving. 

I will be PM'ing the winners to get shipping info for the saws. Scott and Steve were unable to make it down as their shop was too busy, so they will be shipping the Dolmars. One to BloodOnTheIce, and I suppose the other to me since that was won by a local guy, and I'll set it up for him. As much fun as we had, it would have been way better if we could have had all of those old Dolmars here. 

Shannon Ryan stopped by for the GTG on Saturday and extends his thanks to all of you. Made quite an impression on him.


----------



## J.Walker (Oct 14, 2008)

*Good guy has bad accident and needs your help*

I had a few thing to pass along;
I stopped by to see BloodOnTheIce to day at noon to drop off some parts he bought from Spike. I walked in to his Stihl shop and their he was with this BIG SMILE on his face. He tells me that he got his Domar 7900 from Cuttinscott today! Talk about fast shipping! Cuttinscott is the king of shipping, boy that was fast!
I'm going back to see BloodOnTheIce to get a picture of him and his new saw. A very nice looking saw indeed!
I wanted the thank Cuttinscott, 166 ( Steve) and Spike60 for all their time, money efforts in make this event a sucess.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Oct 14, 2008)

Though I haven't had a chance to cut with it, I see why all of you guys like these 7900's so much.
It feels only marginally heavier than my 361 and feels good in the hands. I have a 24" Oregon bar coming for it tomorrow,
and post more pictures then. It is in even nicer shape than I anticipated, and started right up after about 3 pulls. Here it is sitting in my garage,
it's just itching to cut. 
I couldn't be happier with the saw, kudos to all involved.


----------



## excess650 (Oct 14, 2008)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> Though I haven't had a chance to cut with it, I see why all of you guys like these 7900's so much.
> It feels only marginally heavier than my 361 and feels good in the hands. I have a 24" Oregon bar coming for it tomorrow,
> and post more pictures then. It is in even nicer shape than I anticipated, and started right up after about 3 pulls. Here it is sitting in my garage,
> it's just itching to cut.
> I couldn't be happier with the saw, kudos to all involved.



So, I suppose that you'll be adding another brand to your dealership?:hmm3grin2orange: BTW, nice saw, and congtratulations!


----------



## 166 (Oct 14, 2008)

BloodOnTheIce said:


> Though I haven't had a chance to cut with it, I see why all of you guys like these 7900's so much.
> It feels only marginally heavier than my 361 and feels good in the hands. I have a 24" Oregon bar coming for it tomorrow,
> and post more pictures then. It is in even nicer shape than I anticipated, and started right up after about 3 pulls. Here it is sitting in my garage,
> it's just itching to cut.
> I couldn't be happier with the saw, kudos to all involved.




Looks almost like new with the new side cover installed! I installed a new style (Screen) hood, fuel filter, and a spring limiter on the handle AV mount. Get the new bar & chain on there and run it. It probably hasn't cut any wood since last fall/winter. Scott bought the saw from a customer needing money and was leaving town.

Steve


----------



## stipes (Oct 15, 2008)

*Nice saw and congrats!!!*



BloodOnTheIce said:


> Though I haven't had a chance to cut with it, I see why all of you guys like these 7900's so much.
> It feels only marginally heavier than my 361 and feels good in the hands. I have a 24" Oregon bar coming for it tomorrow,
> and post more pictures then. It is in even nicer shape than I anticipated, and started right up after about 3 pulls. Here it is sitting in my garage,
> it's just itching to cut.
> I couldn't be happier with the saw, kudos to all involved.



Gonna have to let us know how the 7900 does...I never have seen one except tru pictures,,much less got to run one...Great lookin saw!!!!!


----------



## jra1100 (Oct 15, 2008)

*Real winners*

As I posted before the real winners of this are the guys who donated saws and spent all the time and effort in getting this set up and going. My hearty congratulations to the prize winners, lucky dogs. This has been a great experience, to see everyone chipping in to help someone who has had a bad accident. Makes me proud to be a member of this site. JR


----------



## stipes (Oct 15, 2008)

*So true....*



jra1100 said:


> As I posted before the real winners of this are the guys who donated saws and spent all the time and effort in getting this set up and going. My hearty congratulations to the prize winners, lucky dogs. This has been a great experience, to see everyone chipping in to help someone who has had a bad accident. Makes me proud to be a member of this site. JR



I was glad,,but kinda embarassed that I won,,,like I said,,was the first time I won anything decent in my life...To the people that donated for all this to happen,,they didnt have to do that,,but they did,,and they can remember what good they did and what it really was for...Like I said before,,I'm so glad I joined this site,,there are so many good people on here,,and the help and advice is worth the weight in gold...I learned alot on here...ALOT about PPE..Never gave it a thought till I got on here..

There is something too that ya might wanna think about..The Gentalman that got burned,,he's gonna remember everyone that pitched in,,and this story of all of you all that tryed to make life alittle less stressful on him and his family,,I bet it will be remembered for years ,,and generations on down....

Thank you all for my Birthday congrats...I wrote Bob and told him this saw will be a keeper,,cause it has a story behind it...I am so glad to have joined a good site with so many good and decent people on it..... Thank you all again... Jesse............


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Oct 15, 2008)

I got to make a few cuts with the 7900 and I LIKE IT ALOT! I've run a few 044/440's and the 7900 would walk all over them.
I'm big guy 5'9" and 260 pounds and with the 24" bar this saw feels nimble and well balanced. 
This saw definitely has a permanent place in my wood cutting arsenal, between the 026's, 361 and the 7900 I think I have all my bases covered for my firewood cutting.
I'm a tried but very happy guy.


----------



## 166 (Oct 15, 2008)

That don't look like the same saw? 

I'm glad you're happy with it!


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 15, 2008)

J.Walker said:


> .... He tells me that he got his Domar 7900 from Cuttinscott today! Talk about fast shipping! Cuttinscott is the king of shipping, boy that was fast! ....



Not the first time they are fast (Scott and Steve) - the 5100S made it here (North-Norway) in just four days, including a week-end and customs clearance.....


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 15, 2008)

stipes said:


> I was glad,,but kinda embarassed that I won,,,like I said,,was the first time I won anything decent in my life...To the people that donated for all this to happen,,they didnt have to do that,,but they did,,and they can remember what good they did and what it really was for...Like I said before,,I'm so glad I joined this site,,there are so many good people on here,,and the help and advice is worth the weight in gold...I learned alot on here...ALOT about PPE..Never gave it a thought till I got on here..
> 
> There is something too that ya might wanna think about..The Gentalman that got burned,,he's gonna remember everyone that pitched in,,and this story of all of you all that tryed to make life alittle less stressful on him and his family,,I bet it will be remembered for years ,,and generations on down....
> 
> Thank you all for my Birthday congrats...I wrote Bob and told him this saw will be a keeper,,cause it has a story behind it...I am so glad to have joined a good site with so many good and decent people on it..... Thank you all again... Jesse............



You need to update you signature - and congrats!


----------



## ms310 (Oct 15, 2008)

Holly Cow, I CAN NOT BELIEVE IT! First time i have gotten on here in a while, and have a message i have won a 372! Dont know anything about the saw or how it will fit in my line up of ms018, ms310, ms361, but, I will deffintley put it to good use. Lost my job last month, and have been working in the fields and cutting firewood to make ends meet, this will be a welcome addition to the wood cutting operation, my best freind also lost his job and is cutting with me he has no saw. I want to say thank you for all of you that put this together to help this guy out, in doing so you are helping my family and my freinds family out with this saw. Thanks again to all the great guys on here that are willing to help a guy out.
PS. I guess i will have to change the no huskys allowed in the wood lot rule...LOL


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 15, 2008)

ms310 said:


> Holly Cow, I CAN NOT BELIEVE IT! First time i have gotten on here in a while, and have a message i have won a 372! Dont know anything about the saw or how it will fit in my line up of ms018, ms310, ms361, but, I will deffintley put it to good use. Lost my job last month, and have been working in the fields and cutting firewood to make ends meet, this will be a welcome addition to the wood cutting operation, my best freind also lost his job and is cutting with me he has no saw. I want to say thank you for all of you that put this together to help this guy out, in doing so you are helping my family and my freinds family out with this saw. Thanks again to all the great guys on here that are willing to help a guy out.
> PS. I guess i will have to change the no huskys allowed in the wood lot rule...LOL




Congrats, looks like that saw found a worthy winner that really needed something positive to happen!   

It isn't just a 372xp, but a TST modded one - it will blow all your other saws off the surface of the earth - make your friend hang on to that 361 so you don't loose it.....


----------



## excess650 (Oct 15, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Congrats, looks like that saw found a worthy winner that really needed something positive to happen!
> 
> It isn't just a 372xp, but a TST modded one - it will blow all your other saws off the surface of the earth - make your friend hang on to that 361 so you don't loose it.....



It should be a screamer!:chainsawguy: Congratulations on the saw, but condolences on the job loss. Be careful out there!


----------



## ms310 (Oct 15, 2008)

toddstreeservic said:


> ms310, If you are reading this, I will give you $500 for it.


No Thanks typically the things that make me money find a perment home, if times get to tuff i will/can sell the stuff that is for pleasure...firewood 4-wheeler, boat, wife. None will bring much $$ but, they will be the first to go


----------



## lazermule (Oct 18, 2008)

ms310 said:


> Holly Cow, I CAN NOT BELIEVE IT! First time i have gotten on here in a while, and have a message i have won a 372! Dont know anything about the saw or how it will fit in my line up of ms018, ms310, ms361, but, I will deffintley put it to good use. Lost my job last month, and have been working in the fields and cutting firewood to make ends meet, this will be a welcome addition to the wood cutting operation, my best freind also lost his job and is cutting with me he has no saw. I want to say thank you for all of you that put this together to help this guy out, in doing so you are helping my family and my freinds family out with this saw. Thanks again to all the great guys on here that are willing to help a guy out.
> PS. I guess i will have to change the no huskys allowed in the wood lot rule...LOL



Ahh, I think you're going to like the 372....If not, let me know and I'll like it for yah.


----------



## toddstreeservic (Oct 22, 2008)

My wife said that the check I sent hasn't cleared yet?


----------



## nmurph (Oct 22, 2008)

is there a list of winners in this thread?????


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 22, 2008)

nmurph said:


> is there a list of winners in this thread?????


Post 399+some.


----------



## ms310 (Nov 3, 2008)

*Finally!*

I Finally got a chance to run the 372xp! I put 2 gallons of gas threw it today, dont know how much i got cut, was just going around the woods falling and bucking. The sad thing is i didnt miss running the 361 the 372 ran strong, never hesitated in the cut....Not once! The only complant that my helper and i have about it, is it is loud. Didnt sound bad cutting, but after 5 hours both our ears were hurting! yes we had on ear protection, but next time it will be ear plugs and ear muffs. Great saw anyway, plan on cutting again soon with it!


----------



## lazermule (Nov 3, 2008)

ms310 said:


> I Finally got a chance to run the 372xp! I put 2 gallons of gas threw it today, dont know how much i got cut, was just going around the woods falling and bucking. The sad thing is i didnt miss running the 361 the 372 ran strong, never hesitated in the cut....Not once! The only complant that my helper and i have about it, is it is loud. Didnt sound bad cutting, but after 5 hours both our ears were hurting! yes we had on ear protection, but next time it will be ear plugs and ear muffs. Great saw anyway, plan on cutting again soon with it!



Well, you better just box that loud thing up and send it my way.... LOL..


----------

